# Rally to Restore Sanity battles March to Keep Fear Alive



## iander (Sep 17, 2010)

> Jon Stewart's Rally to Restore Sanity and Stephen Colbert's March to Keep Fear Alive will descend on the National Mall in Washington on Oct. 30.
> 
> And we're pretty sure Glenn Beck has not been invited.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 17, 2010)

Those two are at it again.  And again it is just full of win


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Sep 17, 2010)

> And, "Need I point out that 'reason' is one letter away from 'treason?'" Colbert asks.



 **


----------



## Vicious-chan (Sep 17, 2010)

I plan to go  I'll stay with my brother (or if he's not there since he's campaigning, with his fiance, or my soon to be sister in law) and go.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 17, 2010)

​


----------



## Shirker (Sep 17, 2010)

You should see the comments on the Yahoo article of this. Almost as hilarious as the shows themselves.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 17, 2010)

haha, funny stuff. I'm not too far away, maybe I should try and go to it.


----------



## Balalaika (Sep 17, 2010)

I'll have to ask my in laws to go in my place since I can't make it myself.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 17, 2010)

Shirker said:


> You should see the comments on the Yahoo article of this. Almost as hilarious as the shows themselves.



Yahoo is just full of some of the stupidest people...


----------



## Munak (Sep 17, 2010)

So we get to see them fight, again?

Bring it on, and that redhead.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 17, 2010)

yea i saw the ep last nite pretty damn funny


----------



## TSC (Sep 17, 2010)

> Apparently, as Time magazine stated in one of their headlines about the comedians' rallies, "The Internet Wins."



Words that couldn't have been any more true


----------



## Netorie (Sep 17, 2010)

...I love these two.


----------



## Watchman (Sep 17, 2010)

Aw, I wish we had guys like this in Britain.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 17, 2010)

GOD! I wish I could go to Stewart's thing.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 17, 2010)

Saw the announcement on Daily Show/Colbert Report yesterday.  The signs were hilarious, "We're pretty sure you're not Hitler" got me the most


----------



## AlphaRooster (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow..such an original concept. These guys are geniuses.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Sep 17, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Aw, I wish we had guys like this in Britain.



Such win only comes from America


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 17, 2010)

AlphaRooster said:


> Wow..such an original concept. These guys are geniuses.


It's about as original as rallying people to a cause around the monument reflecting pond in Washington D.C....

Seriously, that's a stupid complaint. Glenn Beck's never been original, he took all of his little play acting out of Dan Brown novels.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 17, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Aw, I wish we had guys like this in Britain.



We do     .


----------



## makeoutparadise (Sep 17, 2010)

I wish i could be there


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 17, 2010)

John Stewart said that the British version of the Daily Show was called "What's all this now, then?"


----------



## Kei (Sep 17, 2010)

Totally love those two!!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 17, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Aw, I wish we had guys like this in Britain.





Sasuke_Bateman said:


> We do     .



his name is Nick Griffin :ho


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 17, 2010)

I wish I could go.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 17, 2010)

I really wish I could attend, it sounds like it's going to be amazing.


----------



## Mello Yellow (Sep 17, 2010)

Crack my ass up.


----------



## nagatopwnsall (Sep 17, 2010)

Im gonna laugh when nobody but a thousand people show up. Unless this is all just one big hoax...if that..ya got me!


----------



## Mider T (Sep 17, 2010)

^They're popular, pretty sure it's going to be more than that.


----------



## Elphaba (Sep 17, 2010)

I'd give anything to be there. I love these two.


----------



## nagatopwnsall (Sep 17, 2010)

Mider T said:


> ^They're popular, pretty sure it's going to be more than that.



They're fucking comedians mider. Liberal comdedians at that. Hell 60% of there audience self identifys as liberal. 

What kinda of views do they get? A few thousand a night? Do they get more then Bill o'reilly? Give me a fuckin break. No ones gonna show up to this. Number one because this is nothing but one big joke and further this is nothing but a show of contempt against beck. John stewart has some kind problem with beck from what i can infer....i guess ome kind of rivalry or something...sora like olbermann and o'reilly.

My point is this. They may be popular....for a few hundred thousand people who watch them. These people who watch them self-identify mostly as liberals/democrats. The whole rally is nothing but a mockery of glenn becks.

Its pretty much nothing but a colbert/stewart finger to beck and conservatives. It will do nothing but make those there feel important or feel like "see we can do just as good as beck". Which is why im gonna laugh my ass off when nobody shows up. Colbert and stewart are intending this to be some kind of big fuck you to beck and tea partiers. I think its gonna backfire on them. No one will show but maybe a thousand or two. Even then they will have to be hardcore fans.

The majority of his viewers wont show up. Why? once again they are fucking comedians....no one is gonna drive half-way across the country for comedians who are doing nothing but using the event to fuck with tea partiers/beck. The event has nothing..no substance...nothing..but a big fuck you to those they dont agree with. Im not sure about you mider. But i dont think the average american will spend a bunch of money to get halfway across the country to watch stewart and colbert mock beck,palin,etc. 

I get enough of that in the cafe.

I predict the only people to show will be.

Liberals.

Democrats.

Huffington Posters

and a smidgen of msnbc watchers.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 17, 2010)

nagatopwnsall said:


> They're fucking comedians mider. Liberal comdedians at that. Hell 60% of there audience self identifys as liberal.
> 
> What kinda of views do they get? A few thousand a night? Do they get more then Bill o'reilly? Give me a fuckin break. No ones gonna show up to this. Number one because this is nothing but one big joke and further this is nothing but a show of contempt against beck. John stewart has some kind problem with beck from what i can infer....i guess ome kind of rivalry or something...sora like olbermann and o'reilly.
> 
> ...



Their audience is a majority of college students/liberals true, but the tongue-in-cheek of this entire rally would interest any educated person.  However, just because their comedians doesn't take away from their credibility.  Did we learn anything form Al Franken?

Both of them are authors and satirists, highly intelligent ones at that.  Beck even holding a rally on the anniversary of King's Dream speech was comical enough, he just gave them fuel to work with.


----------



## Toby (Sep 18, 2010)

Choose America

Choose to March!


----------



## nagatopwnsall (Sep 18, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Their audience is a majority of college students/liberals true, but the tongue-in-cheek of this entire rally would interest any educated person.  However, just because their comedians doesn't take away from their credibility.  Did we learn anything form Al Franken?
> 
> Both of them are authors and satirists, highly intelligent ones at that.  Beck even holding a rally on the anniversary of King's Dream speech was comical enough, he just gave them fuel to work with.



Tongue-in-cheek rally would interest any educated person? Give me a break mider. Like you said most of the people who watch his show are college kids and liberals. I dont think the average college watcher will have the time or want to get away from playing there beer pong or partying and screwing anything that moves(typical of college kids).

So who does that leave? a few middle aged liberals? Once again LMFAO. No one will show up to this mider. I mean maybe a thousand or two but i dont think anything will come of this,except stewart and colbert pandering to the left. 

Face it...its nothing but a show of contempt. It would be different if it had any substance AT ALL. But its nothing but a big fucking tongue-in-cheek show of contempt. 

Its really nothing but democrats/liberals throwing a hissy fit. I mean my god....just go over at huffington post and look at the commens LOL. Nothing but glenn beck bashing and them fawning over the two saying "yeah you go show that bastard beck!".

The left went in a rage after becks restore honor rally. I mean i have never seen the left in such a fucking RAGE. Now they just gotta do something to make themselves feel better i suppose.

Its nothing but a pep rally. 

But then again. If you hate beck and the tea party it might be just the thing for you. Just dont expect more then 2,000 people to show.

It will be nothing but a blip on the politicle scene. It is nothing but the left trying to show conservatives that they have 'muscle' and can do just as big a rally as they can. Thats why i will lol at their fail. 

It will be a epic fail.


----------



## Toby (Sep 18, 2010)

nagatopwnsall said:


> Tongue-in-cheek rally would interest any educated person? Give me a break mider. Like you said most of the people who watch his show are college kids and liberals. I dont think the average college watcher will have the time or want to get away from playing there beer pong or partying and screwing anything that moves(typical of college kids).



You dare underestimate college kids? The brighest future of America?

We'll be there, and we'll be beer pongin' all over Washington


----------



## Mider T (Sep 18, 2010)

nagatopwnsall said:


> Tongue-in-cheek rally would interest any educated person? Give me a break mider. Like you said most of the people who watch his show are college kids and liberals. I dont think the average college watcher will have the time or want to get away from playing there beer pong or partying and screwing anything that moves(typical of college kids).
> 
> So who does that leave? a few middle aged liberals? Once again LMFAO. No one will show up to this mider. I mean maybe a thousand or two but i dont think anything will come of this,except stewart and colbert pandering to the left.
> 
> ...



I just said they're more than just comedians  There are alot more liberals in America..hell in Washington that just a few hundred.  But whatever, since current Conservatives don't seem to live in fairyland reality (lol GOP primaries) you'll just have to see.  Nobody is mad here.  Go ahead and watch the episode where they announce it, the signs tell it all


----------



## AlphaRooster (Sep 18, 2010)

Satirist?? They can't hold a candle to the master.


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 18, 2010)

Wait. What the heck is this about? Surely people on a talk show couldn't possibly give sanity to people :ho

But really, why did they make a rally against Glenn's? All Glenn's was about -- from what I gather of course, but I could be wrong. Someone jump in? -- was about making sure the soldiers felt at home, or got their honor back. Something like that.

So why has a rally been made....against a rally for our serving men? I don't get it 

I don't like Stewart much for him mocking the stoning of a woman. Maybe I misunderstood (jump in again?), but it sounded like he was mocking her death. 

I don't like Glenn for him wishing (practically) the death of obese people. That was screwed up beyond anything I could ever hear off a talk show.


----------



## nagatopwnsall (Sep 18, 2010)

Toby said:


> You dare underestimate college kids? The brighest future of America?
> 
> We'll be there, and we'll be beer pongin' all over Washington



Brightest future my ass! You idiots are just so stupid its not even funny. You wont be there. Quit posturing. You wont be there and you wont do shitaki mooshrooms.

You will do nothing but get high smoking weed and drinking beer and screwing every thing that moves. You will be just like every other generation that said the same thing. You will get older. You will get wiser. You will get families and jobs. In doing so you will get more conservative. You will eventually become the very thing you rail against and hate. You wont 'change' a thing.

Our generation/college kids is just like those in the 60s....the 'sexual revolution' They were possibly the most liberal generation to date.

Guess what happened to them?

They became what you see today. All these conservatives you dont like? All those bad republicans and conservatives? 

They used to be filthy liberals that screwed everything that moved and got high all the time.

Your generation will do exactly the same. and 50 years from now that generation of college kids will think the exact same way you do now.

The cycle will be repeated.


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 18, 2010)

Seriously though....

What exactly is this against? 

I don't get why they felt they had to do this....


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 18, 2010)

nagatopwnsall said:


> ...Just dont expect more then 2,000 people to show.



And this is what we call an uninformed idiot.  Both shows have had daily audiences over 1,000,000 strong. 

For the year, "The Daily Show" averaged 1.9 million viewers and "The Colbert Report" 1.4 million viewers.

I have no doubt that this will be bigger than you think.


----------



## nagatopwnsall (Sep 18, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I just said they're more than just comedians  There are alot more liberals in America..hell in Washington that just a few hundred.  But whatever, since current Conservatives don't seem to live in fairyland reality (lol GOP primaries) you'll just have to see.  Nobody is mad here.  Go ahead and watch the episode where they announce it, the signs tell it all



Alot of liberals in america? whatever makes you sleep at night mider. 20% of the population are liberals. 40% of conservative and 35% are independents. You that sure is a lot of liberals.

Im sorry if i just see a bunch of people swarming the capitol for john stewart and colbert for hells sake.


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 18, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> And this is what we call an uninformed idiot.  Both shows have had daily audiences over 1,000,000 strong.
> 
> I have no doubt that this will be bigger than you think.



I thought they each got 500,000 each.....


----------



## Jello Biafra (Sep 18, 2010)

nagatopwnsall said:


> Alot of liberals in america? whatever makes you sleep at night mider. 20% of the population are liberals. 40% of conservative and 35% are independents. You that sure is a lot of liberals.
> 
> Im sorry if i just see a bunch of people swarming the capitol for john stewart and colbert for hells sake.



Sauce plz.


----------



## AlphaRooster (Sep 18, 2010)

nagatopwnsall said:


> Brightest future my ass! You idiots are just so stupid its not even funny. You wont be there. Quit posturing. You wont be there and you wont do shitaki mooshrooms.
> 
> You will do nothing but get high smoking weed and drinking beer and screwing every thing that moves. You will be just like every other generation that said the same thing. You will get older. You will get wiser. You will get families and jobs. In doing so you will get more conservative. You will eventually become the very thing you rail against and hate. You wont 'change' a thing.
> 
> ...



Dude. Why do you continue to flamebait? All of your post I see, you seem to be yelling or mocking someone. We're in the same boat here, but do you really expect to debate anything real by inane comments in a Stewart Worship thread? You are not going to get anywhere but ...well i see your repbar. 

  I want to stand with you on your side, but you're like the Bender of NF right wing. Just trying to help you out man, but some arguments aren't worth it. Obvious bait thread is obvious.


----------



## nagatopwnsall (Sep 18, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Seriously though....
> 
> What exactly is this against?
> 
> I don't get why they felt they had to do this....



Basically beck had a rally called 'restoring honor rally'. It was a religious rally where a bunch of conservatives and tea partiers showed up and prayed at the lincoln memmorial. They prayed for god to 'save' america because they think its pretty much fucked now(i cant really disagree).

It was also a civil rights rally. Beck pretty much said they were 'taking back' the civil rights movement. Beck just had a bunch of speeches and prayers and what not about saving america and equality.

It was also a charity function for veterans.

The left pretty much went ape shit about it because it was on african americans day-'their' day. Aka. Martin Luthors kings 'i have a dream' speech day.

Of course john stewart and colbert and other left-wing commentators started making fun of beck and saying how much a 'idiot' he and his 'followers' were(the tea party members).

About 200,000-300,000 people showed up and so that set off the left wing. I guess it pissed them off that so many people showed up.

So Stewart and Colbert are pretty much gonna take there mocking even further and have a mock rally which is basically a fuck you to beck and tea partiers.


----------



## nagatopwnsall (Sep 18, 2010)

Jello Biafra said:


> Sauce plz.



You mean proof right?


----------



## Jello Biafra (Sep 18, 2010)

nagatopwnsall said:


> Brightest future my ass! *You idiots are just so stupid its not even funny.* You wont be there. Quit posturing. You wont be there and you wont do shitaki mooshrooms.
> 
> *You will do nothing but get high smoking weed and drinking beer and screwing every thing that moves.* You will be just like every other generation that said the same thing. You will get older. You will get wiser. You will get families and jobs. In doing so you will get more conservative. You will eventually become the very thing you rail against and hate. You wont 'change' a thing.
> 
> ...



Enjoy your ban, comrade.

If you can't keep civil, then you don't belong on this forum. Take a time out and figure out a better way to express yourself.


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 18, 2010)

nagatopwnsall said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, that told me about Beck....but what the heck about Stewart and Colbert?

I mean, why the heck do they feel they have to do this? What is wrong with them? Can't they just learn to leave people alone? Same for Glenn.

Because Glenn's "rally" (which it wasn't  ) Jon and Stevvy feel they have to make a rally against them? I heard Glenn did this rally for our troops and that prayers were given to them, and to celebrate Martin Luther's speech, and from what I've seen Glenn really loved that speech. So why so much hate if it was for our troops? 

Can someone tell me why Colbert and Stewart are doing this? >.>


----------



## Jello Biafra (Sep 18, 2010)

nagatopwnsall said:


> You mean proof right?



Self-identification and the accurate defintion of a person's beliefs are two very different things. Indeed, it is trivial to prove this. Most Americans, quite frankly, don't really know what they are.

Which is why polling data it self says very little. The context that it exists in is very much important.

For example, . 

These are not indicative of any large, conservative dominance in American politics. They suggest the opposite in fact; that people like yourself have demonized the word liberal so much that they avoid it, while nonetheless maintaining considerable sympathies for liberalism.


----------



## AlphaRooster (Sep 18, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Okay, that told me about Beck....but what the heck about Stewart and Colbert?
> 
> I mean, why the heck do they feel they have to do this? What is wrong with them? Can't they just learn to leave people alone? Same for Glenn.
> 
> ...



  Short Answer...Jealousy



Jello Biafra said:


> Enjoy your ban, comrade.
> 
> If you can't keep civil, then you don't belong on this forum. Take a time out and figure out a better way to express yourself.



 Oh the Hypocrisy! How no one got punished during the Glenn Beck Rally thread was beyond my comprehension.


----------



## nagatopwnsall (Sep 18, 2010)

Jello Biafra said:


> Enjoy your ban, comrade.
> 
> If you can't keep civil, then you don't belong on this forum. Take a time out and figure out a better way to express yourself.



I got a question comrade? why am i being banned when in countless OTHER posts people say almost the exact same things WITHOUT getting banned? what made it over the line is what im asking? cursing? is that not allowed? So i cant call college kids idiots that do that kind of stuff?

You are kind of being a hypocrit comrade. Maybe you should have used your moderator powers in the glenn beck rally topic. So much bashing and name calling that day it was pathetic.

So much for moderator impartiality.

Will i get banned for calling you out on your biased BS? Am i not allowed to criticize the all knowing moderators?

will i get a perma ban now?


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 18, 2010)

AlphaRooster said:


> Short Answer...Jealousy



Oh....

It seems rather rude and insulting toward our soldiers that they did this, if Glenn's rally was about our soldiers like I read and heard. 

I think I can understand if it were for something else, but for our soldiers? I hope that's not the case....


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 18, 2010)

AlphaRooster said:


> Short Answer...Jealousy
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the Hypocrisy! How no one got punished during the Glenn Beck Rally thread was beyond my comprehension.



OH lord...of what? They're just as, if not more famous than Beck is. They're rich. They've got their own show with a HIGH viewership rating. So what, pray tell, would they have to be jealous about? The way you put that guy on a pedestal...it's ridiculous.

You were taking part in flaming people, so be glad she didn't.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 18, 2010)

Terra: Stewart uses sarcasm quite frequently, do you understand it fully?



nagatopwnsall said:


> Basically beck had a rally called 'restoring honor rally'. *It was a religious* rally where a bunch of conservatives and tea partiers showed up and prayed at the lincoln memmorial. They prayed for god to 'save' america because they think its pretty much fucked now(i cant really disagree).
> 
> *It was also a civil rights rally. Beck pretty much said they were 'taking back' the civil rights movement.* Beck just had a bunch of speeches and prayers and what not about saving america and equality.
> 
> ...



Parts in bold are bullshit.  I should know since I went.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Sep 18, 2010)

AlphaRooster said:


> Oh the Hypocrisy! How no one got punished during the Glenn Beck Rally thread was beyond my comprehension.



I'm looking at the Reported Posts right now. Not a single report from that thread. 

If you have a problem with someone's behavior, then fucking report the post. If you don't, then you have no fucking excuse for whining about fairness.


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 18, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Terra: Stewart uses sarcasm quite frequently, do you understand it fully?


Actually, I barely watch the show.  But I was watching for that episode. I wasn't sure, so I asked. It just came off incredibly rude and mocking....

I certainly hope that he was being sarcastic, otherwise, he has major problems.


----------



## AlphaRooster (Sep 18, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> OH lord...of what? They're just as, if not more famous than Beck is. They're rich. They've got their own show with a HIGH viewership rating. So what, pray tell, would they have to be jealous about? The way you put that guy on a pedestal...it's ridiculous.
> 
> You were taking part in flaming people, so be glad she didn't.



Nope. I went back and read everyone of my post. I had one where I called everyone invertabrates and cowards. No one specific though, and it was a reference to more than just the Cafe. But you can try to find a quote there. 



Jello Biafra said:


> I'm looking at the Reported Posts right now. Not a single report from that thread.
> 
> 
> If you have a problem with someone's behavior, then fucking report the post. If you don't, then you have no fucking excuse for whining about fairness.



  No need to be uncivil, what are you pissed at me for? No i didn't tattletale because i can just ignore people, as i did. I was pointing out that not one Mod even looked into the thread, and i did ask other mods to check in, but they had better things to do, and in comparison that thread was much much worse than this. It is blatant hypocrisy here.

 But i've gone off-topic, and for that I apologize. You can PM me if you care enough to reply.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 18, 2010)

A lot of the right-wing reaction all just seems like sour grapes. The way some are trying to explain it just make it all the more hilarious.



AlphaRooster said:


> Nope. I went back and read everyone of my post. I had one where I called everyone invertabrates and cowards. No one specific though, and it was a reference to more than just the Cafe. But you can try to find a quote there.



For the most part, but you did just explode on people for mocking the event, and you did pretty much direct those same statements towards me when I was arguing with you.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Sep 18, 2010)

LOL@ The conservatives. Guess what? Jon Stewart and Stephen Colbert's ratings are HIGHER than Fox News'. Also, Fox News' primary audience are old people who are going to be dead in the next 20 years. Jon Stewart and Stephen Colbert have their audience in the 18 to 50 range and they'll be alive quite longer. I love stupid conservatives who think their precious failures at Fox News are so popular just because they like them. Seriously, the facts don't lie. Sure, Fox News does better than CNN or MSNBC or whatnot, but Jon Stewart and Stephen Colbert do better than Fox News.

By the way, about 70 to 80% of Americans have progressive or liberal mindsets. Most of them are either claiming not to be liberal cause of what Jello pointed out or don't vote because we see how corrupt and broken our fucking system is and we can't do a damn to fix it because only the rich can get into power. We need a revolution. One to drive the rich to the grave and instill laws to keep this shit from happening again :|


----------



## geG (Sep 18, 2010)

lol at the whining about how no one will show up

Even if turnout is low, so what? This isn't a competition.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah, heard about this, first thing I thought is that of course I had to have moved away from the general Washington, D.C. area. D: Why must I miss the chance to see these two brilliant men. I heavily desire one of those signs and that line about treason killed me. xD


----------



## Toby (Sep 18, 2010)

nagatopwnsall said:


> rage



lolb&



Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Ah, heard about this, first thing I thought is that of course I had to have moved away from the general Washington, D.C. area. D: Why must I miss the chance to see these two brilliant men. I heavily desire one of those signs and that line about treason killed me. xD



Come see them with meeeeee :>


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 18, 2010)

This is almost worth paying the money to go up there and be a part of this... 

Really I hope the turn out is high so they can inflate the numbers like Beck did.


----------



## AlphaRooster (Sep 18, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This is almost worth paying the money to go up there and be a part of this...
> 
> Really I hope the turn out is high so they can inflate the numbers like Beck did.



Really! Are you that hung up on numbers. Does it bug you that much, that a lot of people showed up.

Those numbers aren't inflated, they were compared to all other rally's there. i.e the "Million Man March", Obama's inauguration. So if you think Becks Rally was inflated so were those other events.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 18, 2010)

AlphaRooster said:


> Really! Are you that hung up on numbers. Does it bug you that much, that a lot of people showed up.
> 
> Those numbers aren't inflated, they were compared to all other rally's there. i.e the "Million Man March", Obama's inauguration. So if you think Becks Rally was inflated so were those other events.



Like Geg stated.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Sep 18, 2010)

AlphaRooster said:


> Really! Are you that hung up on numbers. Does it bug you that much, that a lot of people showed up.
> 
> Those numbers aren't inflated, they were compared to all other rally's there. i.e the "Million Man March", Obama's inauguration. So if you think Becks Rally was inflated so were those other events.





Comparing based on the other rallies that have been there is a stupid way to do it. What real people who figure the numbers out do is take the overhead shots of the entire event and calculate it base on density of the people and the amount of space people typically need. Guess what those people said about the "million man march"? Was only maybe 400,000 - 500,000. Not the 1.5 to 2 million the organizers claimed. Guess how many were really there? CBS figured about 90,000. They did what was generally done to figure it out instead of what Fox News did where it was "hey we're gonna guess big numbers!!"

And no, CBS is not a liberal centered news network. It's an ACTUAL news network which has been fair to both sides.


----------



## Toby (Sep 18, 2010)

AlphaRooster said:


> Really! Are you that hung up on numbers. Does it bug you that much, that a lot of people showed up.



Dude, the streets are fed up

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCZ5iPIZfYA[/YOUTUBE]

Let's march!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 18, 2010)

AlphaRooster said:


> Really! Are you that hung up on numbers. Does it bug you that much, that a lot of people showed up.
> 
> Those numbers aren't inflated, they were compared to all other rally's there. i.e the "Million Man March", Obama's inauguration. So if you think Becks Rally was inflated so were those other events.



No they weren't I saw picture comparisons. Something is off there. 

And actually, I'm just shocked that all those nimrods massed in one spot and there was no accidental drownings in 18 inches of water in the reflecting pond. Hell, no one even died from forgetting to breath.


----------



## AlphaRooster (Sep 18, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> Comparing based on the other rallies that have been there is a stupid way to do it. What real people who figure the numbers out do is take the overhead shots of the entire event and calculate it base on density of the people and the amount of space people typically need. Guess what those people said about the "million man march"? Was only maybe 400,000 - 500,000. Not the 1.5 to 2 million the organizers claimed. Guess how many were really there? CBS figured about 90,000. They did what was generally done to figure it out instead of what Fox News did where it was "hey we're gonna guess big numbers!!"
> 
> And no, CBS is not a liberal centered news network. It's an ACTUAL news network which has been fair to both sides.



That is exactly how they did do it. They compared the overhead shots. That's how everyone got their numbers. Even MSnbc, CBS, ABC used the same method. And Fox didn't post shit until much later after the event. The had the least amount of coverage on it that day.
  The park system used to count the people by their standard, but after the MMM debacle, with the numbers so far off, the park no longer counts them. That's why their was no "Official" numbers thrown out.
 Now, if i wasn't so fucking high from the fumes i've been inhaling all day painting my house, i'd show you the 100,000 to 300,000 all the stations were putting up.


----------



## Petenshi (Sep 18, 2010)

This isn't even a real rally guys...its a fundraiser.


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't know which side to choose. Why can't I split myself in half to bring back sanity by inciting fear?


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 18, 2010)

Petenshi said:


> This isn't even a real rally guys...its a fundraiser.



This is a fundraiser?

How? What are they raising the money for?


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Sep 18, 2010)

saw it the night they announced it and I wasn't really surprised. I pretty much figured it out a while back. But...I would love to go....damn...wait I'm in New york...hmmm


----------



## Petenshi (Sep 18, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> This is a fundraiser?
> 
> How? What are they raising the money for?





> The internet campaign started by Reddit has raised over $200,000 for charity so far and Stewart and Colbert have hopped on board.



They are having the rally for awareness of whatever this Reddit thing is. Regardless if the rallies happen, this isn't about the rallies. I mean come on, you can obviously tell the rallies aren't genuine in terms of rallying against something lol.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 18, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> GOD! I wish I could go to Stewart's thing.



Pause... you forgot to say no homo.

Internet wins again.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2010)

I would go to that, just to play.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Sep 18, 2010)

AlphaRooster said:


> That is exactly how they did do it. They compared the overhead shots. That's how everyone got their numbers. Even MSnbc, CBS, ABC used the same method. And Fox didn't post shit until much later after the event. The had the least amount of coverage on it that day.
> The park system used to count the people by their standard, but after the MMM debacle, with the numbers so far off, the park no longer counts them. That's why their was no "Official" numbers thrown out.
> Now, if i wasn't so fucking high from the fumes i've been inhaling all day painting my house, i'd show you the 100,000 to 300,000 all the stations were putting up.



Except the day after Glenn Beck was reporting it to be 500,000 (which it wasn't near that) and someone (I forget who, but it's on the wiki page for the event) at Fox News was claiming a million to 1.5 million people. Just nonsense.


----------



## Jade (Sep 18, 2010)

at some of the people in here.

Anyway, Too far for me to go. But I wish them luck.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 18, 2010)

If I go I'll probably take a train up there, I don't really feel like driving and it's not worth a plane ticket.


----------



## Le Pirate (Sep 18, 2010)

Gotta love us Americans.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 31, 2010)

Hate to bump a thread, but estimates show that the rally had around 250,000 people with a margin error of 10% completely pwning Beck's rally to restore honor.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Hate to bump a thread, but estimates show that the rally had around 250,000 people with a margin error of 10% completely pwning Beck's rally to restore honor.


Chances are Beck won't mention it, he lives in his own dumbed down reality it seems.


----------



## Cyrizian (Oct 31, 2010)

Not that I really care much, but it seems Beck's was bigger.



And Beck didn't have any famous musicians playing at his.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 31, 2010)

A trillion flies eat shit every day, but that doesn't make me wanna join their cause.


----------



## Gelu (Oct 31, 2010)

Cyrizian said:


> Not that I really care much, but it seems Beck's was bigger.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Stewart's picture has been severly cropped.

Pretty sure this is the original


Doesn't matter anyway Im going to take a scientific estimate over just eyeballin it any day. Of course  could have a liberal bias or something.

Also no one knew that there would be famous musicians when they went.

Edit:  are the photos they used to get the 87000 for Glenn Beck's Rally. Very Cool site.


----------



## Juno (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## Mider T (Oct 31, 2010)

Beck's rally was reported to have between 10,000 people (Huffington Post) and 1.6 million people (Michelle Malkin).  Figures aren't really accurate for comparison.

However it's generally accepted this rally had about 200,000 people turnout.


----------



## Juno (Oct 31, 2010)

Cyrizian said:


> Not that I really care much, but it seems Beck's was bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> And Beck didn't have any famous musicians playing at his.



That's from a blog where the author also wrote posts titled *"Colbert & Stewart Bash America & Mock Conservatives In Worst Rally Song Ever" and "150,000 Turn Out for Rally to Lame Restore Sanity & Socialism Protest"*

No bias there.

Looking at higher quality and less badly cropped and distorted images, I'd say the crowd sizes are actually very similar, and Stewarts looks bigger. The above picture of Stewart's rally must have been taken early on in the day, since there are , which is double the length of the oval drawn there. And just circling the edges of the Beck crowd doesn't cut it. They're not so densely packed as the Stewart/Colbert crowd and they weren't standing in the reflecting pool, which takes up most of the area within that overly generous oval (if they're not counting the less dense crowds in Stewarts rally, if held to the same standard there's no way Beck's rally extended past the WWII memorial, let alone all the way to the washington monument, or even to encompass the lincoln memorial).

EDIT: Found a better image.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 31, 2010)

honestly the sizes looked pretty much the same to me 

but as stated above, no way in hell could the crowd of beck's rally of gone all the way to the Washington Monument.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Oct 31, 2010)

Stewarts speech was fucking fantastic.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXmbzLI3pnk[/YOUTUBE]

And shit like this:


> "Colbert & Stewart Bash America & Mock Conservatives In Worst Rally Song Ever" and "150,000 Turn Out for Rally to Lame Restore Sanity & Socialism Protest"



Shows just how badly some people missed the entire point of this rally!


----------



## amazingfunksta (Oct 31, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> honestly the sizes looked pretty much the same to me
> 
> but as stated above, no way in hell could the crowd of beck's rally of gone all the way to the Washington Monument.



That seems to be the case. Also, since they occurred in two different geographical locations, it makes it more difficult to simply eyeball which one was bigger. 

I'd concede that Stewart's rally might be larger, although it's hard to tell.


----------



## Mist Beauty (Oct 31, 2010)

This rally was incredible. FOX news provides biased reporting as usual.

Don't take the photos seriously. There were far more people at Jon Stewart's rally. The Beck photos are shopped


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Oct 31, 2010)

amazingfunksta said:


> That seems to be the case. Also, since they occurred in two different geographical locations, it makes it more difficult to simply eyeball which one was bigger.
> 
> I'd concede that Stewart's rally might be larger, although it's hard to tell.



I will note. If you look on the left side of the Beck picture, You can see an awful lot of green. Meaning you're seeing the lawn between them. That means they're a lot more spread out. Compare that to the picture of Stewarts rally. That place is packed!


----------



## dreams lie (Oct 31, 2010)

amazingfunksta said:


> That seems to be the case. Also, since they occurred in two different geographical locations, it makes it more difficult to simply eyeball which one was bigger.
> 
> I'd concede that Stewart's rally might be larger, although it's hard to tell.



Why care at all?  Stewart did not have an overt political message, and he did not even ask his fans to vote.  Glenn Beck was telling everyone that the government is the enemy and that they need to take action before the diabolical progressives ruin their standard of living forever.


----------



## Munak (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm very confused by the pics. Weren't they shot at the same location?


----------



## geG (Oct 31, 2010)

Munak said:


> I'm very confused by the pics. Weren't they shot at the same location?



Nope. The rallies were held at different places; Beck was at the Lincoln Memorial and Stewart/Colbert were in front of the Capitol building.

Also, I suddenly take  back


----------



## amazingfunksta (Oct 31, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> Why care at all?  Stewart did not have an overt political message, and he did not even ask his fans to vote.  Glenn Beck was telling everyone that the government is the enemy and that they need to take action before the diabolical progressives ruin their standard of living forever.



Eh, I don't care... I was just making an observation on the crowd size since that seemed to be the direction of the conversation. 

I do agree that the intention of Jon Stewart and Steven Colbert was to have a very a-political rally in favor of toning down hateful rhetoric and encouraging civilized discussion. For that reason, I am very much in favor of the rally's message. However, there were some small hints of political activity at the event. Such as the fact that the DNC was recruiting there.



In addition to that, people with partisan political associations such as Oprah Winfrey and Arianna Huffington made themselves a part of the event. 

And of course, with any rally that allows signs, you're going to have a few outliers. Although, this does not reflect the overall tone and were very rare.


*Spoiler*: __ 






 

If I'm not mistaken, the Beck rally was supposed to be apolitical as well, hence why he asked that nobody bring signs.. However, like the Stewart rally, the people involved (Sarah Palin) and the attendees (largely tea party people) made it have an underlying partisan tone, even though the message itself was apolitical.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 31, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Hate to bump a thread, but estimates show that the rally had around 250,000 people with a margin error of 10% completely pwning Beck's rally to restore honor.



And that's why it is better. 

Although, it's better just because it isn't a Beck rally


----------



## αce (Oct 31, 2010)

It's sad that you can get more news from Jon Stewart then anyone else.


----------



## Nodonn (Oct 31, 2010)

Jon Stewart singing even though he can't sing for shit is always awesome.


----------



## αce (Oct 31, 2010)

Did anyone take a look at the medias coverage of the event?

I'm taking it that it ended up like a 6th grade dance. MSNBC ran to one side of the room while FOX ran to the other. And they stayed there.


----------



## OSO (Oct 31, 2010)

and nagatopwnsall is a fucking idiot. 1-2 thousand people you say?


----------



## geG (Oct 31, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Did anyone take a look at the medias coverage of the event?
> 
> I'm taking it that it ended up like a 6th grade dance. MSNBC ran to one side of the room while FOX ran to the other. And they stayed there.



I dunno about MSNBC as a whole, but apparently Keith Olbermann posted on his twitter that he was mad at them for including him in their People-in-the-Media-Saying-Crazy-Things montage


----------



## Nodonn (Oct 31, 2010)

OSO said:


> and nagatopwnsall is a fucking idiot. 1-2 thousand people you say?



Americans are a lot bigger than most people.
It may seem like there's hundreds of thousands of people there, but it's really 1-2 thousand morbidly obese dudes


----------



## αce (Oct 31, 2010)

Well Keith knows he says some crazy shit sometimes. Stewart, if he wanted too, could have just showed Hannity and Beck the entire montage.

But he didn't want to make it partisan or political, so he had to choose someone on MSNBC. Rachel Maddow hardly says anything controversial. 

Maybe Ed?


----------



## nagatopwnsall (Oct 31, 2010)

OSO said:


> and nagatopwnsall is a fucking idiot. 1-2 thousand people you say?



hey guys just got back from out of town did not here shit about the event. Did it do okay? No news coverage at all. Looked like there was a lot there,but then again it was basically a fucking concert from what i saw.Pretty much no politicle or  philosophical message at all. Well if you count "okaaaay guys lets all just be friends,lets all come together and sing kumbaya"which is fine i guess,but this event was made out to be a mocking of glenn becks RELIGIOUS rally....so *shrugs*.  Alot of hollywood was there(so i know the dumbass young kids went).

Edit to add,that after looking at the photos it seems the size is almost the same. You wont get a good estimate though. The numbers will be inflated. Becks numbers were reported to be between 100,000-300,000(dont bring up that bullshit 87,000 number,thats the only place that said that).

But then again stewarts was held at a different location that was wider in area. 

Regardless it looks like i lost the bet. You guys were right.

It seems i underestimated my generations stupidity,along with other peoples. 

Its a sad day when john stewart.... a fucking comedian can get so many people at one place. A unfunny comedian at that.

Although i gotta wonder if some libtards were upset that they did not bash the right-wing enough.

although from what i saw the people at stewarts rally looked just a bit disappointed. Actually....alot actually looked depressed.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 31, 2010)

Regardless of what you think about Jon Stewart he's a pretty smart cookie.  He and Colbert coming together was a genius two-fer.

Lol @ you thinking the location influenced more people to come and not the other way around.

News coverage was pretty much everyone except for Fox News (a little bit, negative though)  And there was a message, but it was the type most tounge-in-cheek "aware" people can understand.  Tea party didn't understand what "teabagging" meant so I'm not surprised.


----------



## OSO (Oct 31, 2010)

nagatopwnsall said:


> hey guys just got back from out of town did not here shit about the event. Did it do okay? No news coverage at all. Looked like there was a lot there,but then again it was basically a fucking concert from what i saw.Pretty much no politicle or  philosophical message at all. Well if you count "okaaaay guys lets all just be friends,lets all come together and sing kumbaya"which is fine i guess,but this event was made out to be a mocking of glenn becks RELIGIOUS rally....so *shrugs*.  Alot of hollywood was there(so i know the dumbass young kids went).
> 
> Edit to add,that after looking at the photos it seems the size is almost the same. You wont get a good estimate though. The numbers will be inflated. Becks numbers were reported to be between 100,000-300,000(dont bring up that bullshit 87,000 number,thats the only place that said that).
> 
> ...



A lot of fluff with no substance. 

Look pal I get it. You hate ''libtards'' and ''unfunny comedians'' but you look stupid posting long winded post after long winded post about how Glenn beck is awesome and John Stewart sucks. Just shut up already. 

No more of these ''Yeah I was wrong but all you guys suck and everything else sucks'' posts. ok?


----------



## Mael (Oct 31, 2010)

> Its a sad day when john stewart.... a fucking comedian can get so many people at one place. A unfunny comedian at that.



Awwww, someone's mad...mad as a white conservative.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2010)

nagatopwnsall said:


> hey guys just got back from out of town did not here shit about the event. Did it do okay? No news coverage at all. Looked like there was a lot there,but then again it was basically a fucking concert from what i saw.Pretty much no politicle or  philosophical message at all. Well if you count "okaaaay guys lets all just be friends,lets all come together and sing kumbaya"which is fine i guess,but this event was made out to be a mocking of glenn becks RELIGIOUS rally....so *shrugs*.  Alot of hollywood was there(so i know the dumbass young kids went).
> 
> Edit to add,that after looking at the photos it seems the size is almost the same. You wont get a good estimate though. The numbers will be inflated. Becks numbers were reported to be between 100,000-300,000(dont bring up that bullshit 87,000 number,thats the only place that said that).
> 
> ...



Go be butt hurt somewhere else.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Oct 31, 2010)

nagatopwnsall said:


> hey guys just got back from out of town did not here shit about the event. Did it do okay? No news coverage at all. Looked like there was a lot there,but then again it was basically a fucking concert from what i saw.Pretty much no politicle or  philosophical message at all. Well if you count "okaaaay guys lets all just be friends,lets all come together and sing kumbaya"which is fine i guess,but this event was made out to be a mocking of glenn becks RELIGIOUS rally....so *shrugs*.  Alot of hollywood was there(so i know the dumbass young kids went).
> 
> Edit to add,that after looking at the photos it seems the size is almost the same. You wont get a good estimate though. The numbers will be inflated. Becks numbers were reported to be between 100,000-300,000(dont bring up that bullshit 87,000 number,thats the only place that said that).
> 
> ...



Seriously, why must you be so ignorant.. are you going to go parrot talking points from Fox News now? I really can't wait to see what the say and compare it to what you say. It'll be funny, I'm sure.

Anyways, on topic, I watched the event, was cool. Wish I coulda gone, but I'm too damn busy these days :\


----------



## Mαri (Oct 31, 2010)

Saw this on television the other day.

215,000 people in one place for a rally  I was thinking about going with my family, but that would have been ridiculous.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 31, 2010)

nagatopwnsall said:


> hey guys just got back from out of town did not here shit about the event. Did it do okay? No news coverage at all. Looked like there was a lot there,but then again it was basically a fucking concert from what i saw.Pretty much no politicle or  philosophical message at all. Well if you count "okaaaay guys lets all just be friends,lets all come together and sing kumbaya"which is fine i guess,but this event was made out to be a mocking of glenn becks RELIGIOUS rally....so *shrugs*.  Alot of hollywood was there(so i know the dumbass young kids went).
> 
> Edit to add,that after looking at the photos it seems the size is almost the same. You wont get a good estimate though. The numbers will be inflated. Becks numbers were reported to be between 100,000-300,000(dont bring up that bullshit 87,000 number,thats the only place that said that).
> 
> ...



You, people like you, is why conservatives are laughed at. 

You are a disgrace to the movement and the ideology. 

Makes me sick to be associated with you.


----------



## Koi (Oct 31, 2010)

I was there, and I have to come in and say that 215-250k is an absolute understatement.  What that number doesn't take into account is that for about four blocks in any direction there were literally thousands and thousands of rallygoers who didn't get close enough to see shit just wandering the streets, but still having a lot of fun.  Honestly, whatever the highest estimate is, I'd go with that. (I have a photo I took of the National Archives, which is a few blocks away, with the steps absolutely crowded to the max.  I'll have to post it later.)

Unfortunately, the people stuck in metro stations and waiting at the end of bus routes who couldn't make their way over there aren't going to be counted either.  And I saw thousands.


----------



## Sillay (Oct 31, 2010)

nagatopwnsall said:


> Alot of liberals in america? whatever makes you sleep at night mider. 20% of the population are liberals. 40% of conservative and 35% are independents. You that sure is a lot of liberals.
> 
> Im sorry if i just see a bunch of people swarming the capitol for john stewart and colbert for hells sake.



And five percent Ralph Nader?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Oct 31, 2010)

Stewart and Colbert rocks the nation.


----------



## geG (Oct 31, 2010)

nagatopwnsall said:


> dont bring up that bullshit 87,000 number,thats the only place that said that



Even so, it's the only number with any actual scientific observation put into the estimation.

And the exact same methods were used to estimate Stewart's rally at 215k


----------



## Koi (Oct 31, 2010)

I'd like to point something out.



This image shows the crowd going back to the Smithsonian Castle, which is the beautiful brown building on the right.  




The Rally took place in front of 8, between 6 and 10.  The Castle is _14_.  And that's not actually the end of the crowd, from what I saw.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 31, 2010)

nagatopwnsall said:


> Alot of liberals in america? whatever makes you sleep at night mider. 20% of the population are liberals. 40% of conservative and 35% are independents. You that sure is a lot of liberals.
> 
> Im sorry if i just see a bunch of people swarming the capitol for john stewart and colbert for hells sake.



I said "alot more than those few hundreds" and where are you getting those stats from?  Last I checked they were about a 29% Conservative 33% Liberal 35% Independent 3% Other.  Don't quote me on that but it was from an MSNBC poll from about a month ago.

What about you?


----------



## AlphaRooster (Oct 31, 2010)

Ha ha ha. Fanboyism at it's finest. It's amusing how my Beck rally thread and this thread have the exact same arguments, just names have been switched around. If you stand back and look and look at this whole argument, you could substitute Sasuke vs. Naruto as an example on this forum. It's the exact same stupid fanboy arguments. "My side is better than your side. Well, your side is stupid"

Yawn. I know, and some of you do to, that I listen to Glenn Beck, but without sounding too hypocritical, anyone who defines their political, personal views from Stewart, Colbert, or Beck, and even Rush are fucking retarted. I think if everyone just got off of these guys' nuts and actually looked at the issues and big picture you would see how defending these guys make you look completely stupid. 

 As for me i will not defend these people anymore and just debate the issues and i will debate with anyone who "fanboys" these guys either. It's just a waste of time and energy.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 31, 2010)

Serious question.

So, how many people did they attract from forming up with Colbert? 
Because I happen to think most of those people were there for Colbert.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2010)

AlphaRooster said:


> Ha ha ha. Fanboyism at it's finest. It's amusing how my Beck rally thread and this thread have the exact same arguments, just names have been switched around. If you stand back and look and look at this whole argument, you could substitute Sasuke vs. Naruto as an example on this forum. It's the exact same stupid fanboy arguments. "My side is better than your side. Well, your side is stupid"
> 
> Yawn. I know, and some of you do to, that I listen to Glenn Beck, but without sounding too hypocritical, anyone who defines their political, personal views from Stewart, Colbert, or Beck, and even Rush are fucking retarted. I think if everyone just got off of these guys' nuts and actually looked at the issues and big picture you would see how defending these guys make you look completely stupid.
> 
> As for me i will not defend these people anymore and just debate the issues and i will debate with anyone who "fanboys" these guys either. It's just a waste of time and energy.



Sorry, but you're sounding like you don't understand it at all. They're not out there promoting a party...

They were out there supporting an idea about how the political theater should be run. 

Funny you should call the people here fanboys, It's not like most people support everything they say, the way so many do with Beck. 

It's not like Stewart or Colbert are former alcoholics accused of rape with holier than thou attitudes. 

It's not as if Stewart habitually supports one side while panting the other evil. 

It's not as if Stewart shows signs of several mental illnesses on TV that his audience blatantly ignores while claiming stupid shit about him being a man of God. 

It's not as if Stewart switched networks and with the switch, switch all of his political ideals shifted...

You can call everyone here a fanboy, but you're still one too and guess what, it looks like you've got bad taste on top of it. 



Terra Branford said:


> Serious question.
> 
> So, how many people did they attract from forming up with Colbert?
> Because I happen to think most of those people were there for Colbert.



Colbert is kind of a tool, he's never been as funny as Stewart and his little act gets kind of old.


----------



## Koi (Oct 31, 2010)

Stewart and Colbert are American patriots, and they love their country, but are also fully aware that nothing is above criticism.  It's not about them being on the right or the left, because delegating yourself to one side or the other without actually _thinking for yourself_ about an issue is absolutely stupid, and they know that too.  It's about them looking at issues objectively


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 31, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Colbert is kind of a tool, he's never been as funny as Stewart and his little act gets kind of old.



You hurt me, Cardboard, you hurt me.

I watched Stewart's show just for Colbert and when he finally got his own show, I was there to watch.  he's a lot funnier 

I'll say the British guy in Jon's show is hilarious, but...


----------



## Koi (Oct 31, 2010)

OH PS.  If anyone saw TDS on Thursday night, they had a skit with Jason Jones on a Segway, talking about the ridiculous and unnecessary number of tourists on Segways.. it's totally true.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2010)

Koi said:


> Stewart and Colbert are American patriots, and they love their country, but are also fully aware that nothing is above criticism.  It's not about them being on the right or the left, *because delegating yourself to one side or the other without actually thinking for yourself about an issue is absolutely stupid, *and they know that too.  It's about them looking at issues objectively



Basically this, and pretty much anyone who claims to stick strictly to one ideal set kind of makes me cringe. 



Terra Branford said:


> You hurt me, Cardboard, you hurt me.
> 
> I watched Stewart's show just for Colbert and when he finally got his own show, I was there to watch.  he's a lot funnier
> 
> I'll say the British guy in Jon's show is hilarious, but...



Sorry, I don't find him funny at all most nights. He has his moments, but Stewart is far more consistent. 

I find pretty much everyone on the Daily Show funnier than Colbert.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 31, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Sorry, I don't find him funny at all most nights. He has his moments, but Stewart is far more consistent.
> 
> I find pretty much everyone on the Daily Show funnier than Colbert.



Jon's small cast of comedians are hilarious, I don't think it would be a stretch to say more than him? I was surprised to see Olivia Munn there, she's quiet funny too.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Jon's small cast of comedians are hilarious, I don't think it would be a stretch to say more than him? I was surprised to see Olivia Munn there, she's quiet funny too.


I hate Olivia Munn.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 31, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I hate Olivia Munn.



*gasp*

She's funny on her shown


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> *gasp*
> 
> She's funny on her shown


That thing she has on G4? I'd punch myself in the dick before I watched G4 ever again.


----------



## Koi (Oct 31, 2010)

Olivia Munn needs to GTFO my Daily Show, for real.

Also, seen at the rally: At least 10 Waldos, 3 Carmen Sandiegos, Skeletor, Papa Smurf, Dr. Jones Sr., the giant-headed Ahmadinejad Guy, several bananas, a toy soldier, about 50 bears, two Stormtroopers, a Darth Vader, several Monarch henchmen/women, Keystone Light Guy, and others.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 31, 2010)

Was there. Had a shitload of fun and even was able to get close enough to see. Saw some numbnuts fall out of a tree as well. Kids getting kicked off the rails by cops when they were trying to get on top of the portopotties just to get a closer look. I'm only 5'8 so I really couldnt see much at first until i decided to stand on the chair that i brought. I had a sign as well, and was dressed up like Morpheus from the matrix. fun times. And I was talking with people who were there. We think the lowball figure is about 400k people. There were so many people who just couldnt fit inside the area so they were wandering.

EDIT: I actually took a pic with bighead Ahmadinejad and John Mccain in front of the fox news van. Lesse, I spotter at lest 10 waldoes as well, Mario and Luigi, Scott Pilgrim, Count Chocula, Freddy Krueger and Bin Laden. Did anyone else see those Republicorp guys in front of the Air and Space Museum? Were trying way too ahrd to be funny but it came otu unfunny and loud and obnoxious.They were so lame that I think somoene threw a waterbottle at them.


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 31, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That thing she has on G4? I'd punch myself in the dick before I watched G4 ever again.



G4 has gotten to the point of nothingness, but Attack of the Show! is so funny. I enjoy it a lot more when the other girl fills in though...but Kevin is funny.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Nov 1, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I said "alot more than those few hundreds" and where are you getting those stats from?  Last I checked they were about a 29% Conservative 33% Liberal 35% Independent 3% Other.  Don't quote me on that but it was from an MSNBC poll from about a month ago.
> 
> What about you?



To be fair, problem with polls from MSNBC is that there will generally be a higher number saying liberal or independent (most independents are actually Liberal, but for some stupid reason Liberal, like Socialism, have become "evil" or "taboo" in our society). He prolly got his bullshit numbers from Fox News, which has the SAME problem where the most there are conservative. Dur. Hell, even if they are actually liberals, they still put conservative because of said nonsensical hatred toward liberals or socialism or whatnot.



Terra Branford said:


> Serious question.
> 
> So, how many people did they attract from forming up with Colbert?
> Because I happen to think most of those people were there for Colbert.



Pretty sure they share the same audience for the most part. So it's likely that they really both got the same amount there.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 1, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That thing she has on G4? I'd punch myself in the dick before I watched G4 ever again.



Could not agree more. Shes somewhat hot...but fml shes annoying as shit.

As for the Colbert comment... He is a God..and I do not approve of you downrating him...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 1, 2010)

It was OK...


----------



## Mist Beauty (Nov 1, 2010)

Caelus said:


> haha, funny stuff. I'm not too far away, maybe I should try and go to it.



Did you go to it?


I couldn't because a bunch of friends canceled on me. Seems very well received. I can't wait to watch it in its entirety tomorrow.


----------



## AlphaRooster (Nov 1, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Sorry, but you're sounding like you don't understand it at all. They're not out there promoting a party...
> 
> They were out there supporting an idea about how the political theater should be run.
> 
> ...




Thank you for completely proving my point.


----------



## Karsh (Nov 1, 2010)

Am interested to see the full coverage of the Rally/March!

Waa hating on Colbert >< Colbert's act has only gotten better and better imo, especially since his satirical act on conservatives just fits and carries his extreme persona out in full. Makes it even more hilarious and kinda sad that some of them apparently truly believed he was a consevative. I love every part except for his medical skits.
Stewart is funny too and I sympathize with him but some of his jokes are kinda lame and his comedian team just tries too hard imo.
Though Aasif Mandvi being is the last airbender was


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 1, 2010)

AlphaRooster said:


> Thank you for completely proving my point.



What? You mean the fact you didn't have one? Or did you mean my pointing out that you're just Conservative troll, no better than the other extreme side of the coin? 

I'd like to see where my calling Beck out for his bullshit has anything to do with your point, its all true, we've all seen the footage of him crying on tv like a fucking lunatic or saying one thing and then saying the opposite later about the same thing with the only thing having changed being the station logo in the corner. 

Unlike your type do with Stewart, I can admit when Beck is right...about border security, Hell he even called the economic collapse back in 2007...but he's got a lot of wrong shit he says too and a lot of crazy, paranoid bullshit too. 

Give me a call next time you see me acting as if everything Stewart says is gospel (because I never have) or better yet, when Stewart gets on TV and whines that Fox news has poisoned him  




Karsh said:


> Am interested to see the full coverage of the Rally/March!
> 
> Waa hating on Colbert >< Colbert's act has only gotten better and better imo, especially since his satirical act on conservatives just fits and carries his extreme persona out in full. Makes it even more hilarious and kinda sad that some of them apparently truly believed he was a consevative. I love every part except for his medical skits.
> Stewart is funny too and I sympathize with him but some of his jokes are kinda lame and his comedian team just tries too hard imo.
> Though Aasif Mandvi being is the last airbender was



Stewart tries too hard? Colbert just acts like a jack ass a lot of the time, Even pretending to be that full of yourself is annoying. When he's really on, its great. But I just can't take that personality too long.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 1, 2010)

EXCELLENT idea! I'm gonna organize this in my town!


----------



## amazingfunksta (Nov 1, 2010)

Asmodeus said:


> You, people like you, is why conservatives are laughed at.
> 
> You are a disgrace to the movement and the ideology.
> 
> Makes me sick to be associated with you.



*Sigh* It's the truth *tear*.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 1, 2010)

Geggoyle said:


> I dunno about MSNBC as a whole, but apparently Keith Olbermann posted on his twitter that he was mad at them for including him in their People-in-the-Media-Saying-Crazy-Things montage



haters gonna hate



Koi said:


> I was there, and I have to come in and say that 215-250k is an absolute understatement.  What that number doesn't take into account is that for about four blocks in any direction there were literally thousands and thousands of rallygoers who didn't get close enough to see shit just wandering the streets, but still having a lot of fun.  Honestly, whatever the highest estimate is, I'd go with that. (I have a photo I took of the National Archives, which is a few blocks away, with the steps absolutely crowded to the max.  I'll have to post it later.)
> 
> Unfortunately, the people stuck in metro stations and waiting at the end of bus routes who couldn't make their way over there aren't going to be counted either.  And I saw thousands.



Exactly. There were people who were lined up for blocks, people who couldnt even see the jumbo trons. The pictures taken at the rally didnt even come close to showing the  crowds that were congregating at the sides of the roads. The metros were jammed packed with people for a few hours. Even after the rally was over.


----------



## Karsh (Nov 1, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Stewart tries too hard? Colbert just acts like a jack ass a lot of the time, Even pretending to be that full of yourself is annoying. When he's really on, its great. But I just can't take that personality too long.



No, I said his comedian team. A lot of them just aren't funny to me, period. Steward just has some lame and awkward jokes at times, to me, and his quietness with certain faces don't do it for me anymore. 
Can't say I've ever been tired of his persona. I can see where you're coming from but I've just never felt the same. As I've said, only the medicinal skits I don't like and so skip them completely.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 1, 2010)

nagatopwnsall said:


> *Pretty much no politicle or  philosophical message at all.*



What was the point.  Have you even taken the time to remove your head from your ass before you post?


----------



## Mael (Nov 1, 2010)

PROTIP: To get at nagatopwnsall's goat, point out his horrid English skills.


----------



## Watchman (Nov 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02KvD4DvX9c&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]

I think this video is quite interesting since some people say that NewLeftMedia has a *distinct* Liberal bias and that they only show the worst of Conservatives/The best of Liberals, but here they quite clearly show that some of the folks at this rally are just as partisan and moronic.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 1, 2010)

Karsh said:


> No, I said his comedian team. A lot of them just aren't funny to me, period. Steward just has some lame and awkward jokes at times, to me, and his quietness with certain faces don't do it for me anymore.
> Can't say I've ever been tired of his persona. I can see where you're coming from but I've just never felt the same. As I've said, only the medicinal skits I don't like and so skip them completely.



With something like 200 episodes a year for over a decade, I am amazed Stewart is still as funny as he is.

Though I do find like 80% of the skits with his correspondents to be quite boring, so I usually dont bother watching them.  And Olivia Munn is just, blehh (despite her hotness).


----------



## Stalin (Nov 1, 2010)

Stewart just points out the bullshit of political media and polititicians, its not like he's acting like a preacher like beck tries to.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 1, 2010)

lololololol silly


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Nov 1, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Hate to bump a thread, but estimates show that the rally had around 250,000 people with a margin error of 10% completely pwning Beck's rally to restore honor.




*Spoiler*: __ 







The picture speaks for itself, I am pretty sure Beck had the same if not more. Its good for the Comedy Central comedians though, them and 15 or so famous celebrity personalities (*Ozzy, Sharyl Crow, Kid Rock, Yusuf Islam, Kareem Abdul, The Myth Busters, R2D2, The roots, John Legend, the Ojays, Tony Bennett, "Father" Guido Sarducci, Sam Waterston, Jeff Tweedy & Mavis*) pulled a lot of people for their "rally".


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 1, 2010)

The picture for the Stewart rally is fucking photoshopped and photoshopped badly.  Earlier in this own thread the real one was shown and it had it showing a lot more people.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 1, 2010)

Farfalla. said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im pretty sure that neither colbert nor stewart ever said that those people would be at the rally


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Nov 1, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> im pretty sure that neither colbert nor stewart ever said that those people would be at the rally



They were still there, weren't they? Two infamous comedians bring a show together, then you can bet a concert will go on as well, they are from comedy central.

But I digress, Beck got more, its pretty clear.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 1, 2010)

Farfalla. said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read the thread, that photo has been highly photoshopped and cropped.  Here's one of the posts on it:  

Come on back when you return to reality and start getting your info from real sources.


----------



## AlphaRooster (Nov 1, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What? You mean the fact you didn't have one? Or did you mean my pointing out that you're just Conservative troll, no better than the other extreme side of the coin?
> 
> I'd like to see where my calling Beck out for his bullshit has anything to do with your point, its all true, we've all seen the footage of him crying on tv like a fucking lunatic or saying one thing and then saying the opposite later about the same thing with the only thing having changed being the station logo in the corner.
> 
> ...



The very fact that you are getting upset. How have I in this thread been a "conservative Troll". I laughed at everyone for siding with Stewart, Colbert and yes even Beck and Rush. I called them fanboys for blindly following them.

You entire last post did nothing but make fun of Beck with BS rhetoric, which proved my point of you following fanboyism ethics. You are the one upset and butthurt by conservatives apparently. I said nothing of politics whatsoever in this thread. Yet you assumed otherwise.

So yes you proved my point of fanboyism and continue to do so. I could easily compare Beck threads to Stewart threads. Exact same rhetoric on both ends just names have been changed. That was my point.

 Anytime you want to debate actual issues with me, i'll gladly do so. Right now my opinions of you defending stewart are the same  as your opinions of me defending Beck. We look stupid for doing so. Another point I had was we need to stop defending these people and have a discussion/debate on actual issues.

 If my opinions bother you that much, just put me on ignore i guess. I'm just trying to be better than the average ignorance and lunacy that plagues the Cafe most of the time.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 1, 2010)

Koi said:


> Olivia Munn needs to GTFO my Daily Show, for real.
> 
> Also, seen at the rally: At least 10 Waldos, 3 Carmen Sandiegos, Skeletor, Papa Smurf, Dr. Jones Sr., the giant-headed Ahmadinejad Guy, *several bananas*, a toy soldier, about 50 bears, two Stormtroopers, a Darth Vader, several Monarch henchmen/women, Keystone Light Guy, and others.



Fucking posers

Saw you too Joisey


----------



## Juno (Nov 1, 2010)

Farfalla. said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Might as well post it again.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Draffut (Nov 1, 2010)

Farfalla. said:


> They were still there, weren't they? Two infamous comedians bring a show together, then you can bet a concert will go on as well, they are from comedy central.
> 
> But I digress, Beck got more, its pretty clear.



How can you bet a concert will go on, are you basing this on any precident, or are you just talking out your asshole?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 1, 2010)

Farfalla. said:


> They were still there, weren't they? Two infamous comedians bring a show together, then you can bet a concert will go on as well, they are from comedy central.
> 
> But I digress, Beck got more, its pretty clear.



That's not entirely true. Im just saying that the other musicians didnt help bring the crowd if no one knew they were going to be there.


----------



## Koi (Nov 1, 2010)

If  is the image being brought up again, then the image of Sanity/Fear was either shopped or taken early in the morning.  Those rectangles of untouched lawn toward the bottom definitely were NOT empty when I was there.  Anyone else who attended could tell you the same thing.

And, again..


Koi said:


> I'd like to point something out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I personally took photos of people two and three blocks away congregating on the steps of other buildings, trying to listen.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 1, 2010)

AlphaRooster said:


> The very fact that you are getting upset. How have I in this thread been a "conservative Troll". I laughed at everyone for siding with Stewart, Colbert and yes even Beck and Rush. I called them fanboys for blindly following them.
> 
> You entire last post did nothing but make fun of Beck with BS rhetoric, which proved my point of you following fanboyism ethics. You are the one upset and butthurt by conservatives apparently. I said nothing of politics whatsoever in this thread. Yet you assumed otherwise.
> 
> ...


You're only upsetting because I'm allergic to pointless whining. 

And yeah, go on and show me how Beck is so much like Stewart, when was the last time Beck didn't agree with something conservative and right on target with the rest of Fox...

At this rally Stewart made fun of liberals and conservatives alike. If you're butt hurt conservatives get it more, maybe you should think that's because they tend to sound the stupidest and most rhetoric driven and because they tend to treat Beck like a religious hero more than the joke he is.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Nov 1, 2010)

Juno said:


> Might as well post it again.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Dude, you so very zoomed out the Beck map, its allmost entirely hilarious.



			
				Cardboard Jewsuke said:
			
		

> Read the thread, that photo has been highly photoshopped and cropped. Here's one of the posts on it: Here
> 
> Come on back when you return to reality and start getting your info from real sources.



Cropped? Photoshopped? Its bad quality but cropped...?

From real sources? The picture speaks for itself, Becks was longer by a long shot, Stuarts(?) was shorter in length.

The Stuart(?) "Rally" was filled with hateful protesters and signs contrast to Becks, Stuart had to _ask_ the attendees to keep the grounds clean, whilst Beck did not and on top of that NAMBLA supporters were there 



> How can you bet a concert will go on, are you basing this on any precident, or are you just talking out your asshole?



They are stars Colbert-Stuart, how could there not be? It had promise to be a star studded event  Not to mention Arriana Huffington baught bus's for 10,000 people. Beck was ONE person, you can't possibly compare his rally, paid for from his _own_ pocket and still getting a bigger crowd, to the Colbert-Stuart "rally" with singers/stars and paid for bus's.


----------



## dreams lie (Nov 1, 2010)

nagatopwnsall said:


> hey guys just got back from out of town did not here shit about the event. Did it do okay? No news coverage at all. Looked like there was a lot there,but then again it was basically a fucking concert from what i saw.Pretty much no politicle or  philosophical message at all. Well if you count "okaaaay guys lets all just be friends,lets all come together and sing kumbaya"which is fine i guess,but this event was made out to be a mocking of glenn becks RELIGIOUS rally....so *shrugs*.  Alot of hollywood was there(so i know the dumbass young kids went).
> 
> Edit to add,that after looking at the photos it seems the size is almost the same. You wont get a good estimate though. The numbers will be inflated. Becks numbers were reported to be between 100,000-300,000(dont bring up that bullshit 87,000 number,thats the only place that said that).
> 
> ...



Somehow, I think that if you have a single friend in real life, then you would not be half as annoying on the internet.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 1, 2010)

Beck only mentioned his "rally" once and people came. Jon and Colbert had to get concerts, famous people and other things to even attempt to scale more people.

To me, that seems competitive against something that shouldn't have been competed against. :/


----------



## dreams lie (Nov 1, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Beck only mentioned his "rally" once and people came. Jon and Colbert had to get concerts, famous people and other things to even attempt to scale more people.
> 
> To me, that seems competitive against something that shouldn't have been competed against. :/



I heard his rally calls more than "once", and I rarely watch his program. Stewart and Colbert did advertise for over a month, but I do not believe they ever spoke about bringing in musicians.


----------



## Stalin (Nov 1, 2010)

To be fair it'd be reasonable that beck had more people at his rally since he's on america's most watched new program on one of the 4 major channels.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Nov 1, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> I heard his rally calls more than "once", and I rarely watch his program. Stewart and Colbert did advertise for over a month, but I do not believe they ever spoke about bringing in musicians.



Thats true, but they are _two_ very famous people Beck was _one_ not so famous, they blasted it on both shows every night since September, Beck said it every day at the end of his program since the end of July.



The Cheat said:


> To be fair it'd be reasonable that beck had more people at his rally since he's on america's most watched new program on one of the 4 major channels.



Thats true too, he does have more veiwers.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 1, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> I heard his rally calls more than "once", and I rarely watch his program. Stewart and Colbert did advertise for over a month, but I do not believe they ever spoke about bringing in musicians.



They advertised and had people buy merchandise for the rally and what not. 
I believe there was even a commercial promising people to be there.  

I like how he brought of the guy who threatened a man for his "Sanity" part xD
Yea, way to bring sanity back to the people by letting a dangerous man who has threatened lives, come up on stage :/

Yea Jon! That's Sanity there! lol



> To be fair it'd be reasonable that beck had more people at his rally since he's on america's most watched new program on one of the 4 major channels.


Yup yup.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Nov 1, 2010)

Yusuf Islam, was there the infamous Fatwa defender.  Amazing Terra I forgot.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Nov 1, 2010)

Farfalla. said:


> Dude, you so very zoomed out the Beck map, its allmost entirely hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The Cheat said:


> To be fair it'd be reasonable that beck had more people at his rally since he's on america's most watched new program on one of the 4 major channels.



You are both so wrong it hurts... that's not cropped, that's too scale, that's accurate. Poor butthurt conservative mad that his idol and god wasn't liked as much as Stewart and Colbert  You realize Stewart and Colbert pull FAR more ratings than Fox News right? It's like Stewart > Colbert > Fox News > MSNBC > CNN > NPR for the news ratings iirc. Please, stop spouting bullshit..

1.45 to 1.6 million viewers nightly - Stewart's ratings at 11pm at night monday to thursday
958,000 viewers - Beck's ratings on average and his times are considerably earlier.

Ya, stfu. However I will concede that OCCASIONALLY Beck gets up to about 1.6 million too. But not average.



Terra Branford said:


> Beck only mentioned his "rally" once and people came. Jon and Colbert had to get concerts, famous people and other things to even attempt to scale more people.
> 
> To me, that seems competitive against something that shouldn't have been competed against. :/



Beck did NOT only mention it once.. and the media itself helped to prop Beck's rally too.. try again Terra


----------



## Draffut (Nov 1, 2010)

Farfalla. said:


> Dude, you so very zoomed out the Beck map, its allmost entirely hilarious.
> 
> Cropped? Photoshopped? Its bad quality but cropped...?
> 
> ...



Wait, are you seriously making the claim that Beck's rally, and other Tea Party rallies never has sponsored busses bring people to the rally?  I just want to verify that.

Secondly, are you makign the claim that Glenn Back's rally had absolutly no 'hateful' signs?

Lastly, here's a real comparison, not one that is badly edited and cropped:



Current counts have the Glen Beck rally at around 200,000 and Stewarts at 250,000.  Numbers vary somewhat (especially for Becks where I have seen like 20k to 1.8 million) but those are fairly accurate.


----------



## Marmite. (Nov 1, 2010)

No one has posted anything of value in this thread.

Except me.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 1, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> Beck did NOT only mention it once.. and the media itself helped to prop Beck's rally too.. try again Terra



lol in my defense, I don't watch Beck all the time and from what TV, I've never seen any commercials >.>

Okay, he said it once after each episode from what I've just read.

Did he make posters? Did he make and sell merchandise? Did he have commercials up the goo-za on almost every channel? I wasn't even save on Animal Planet from a "Restore Sanity/orFear". Did he get famous people to attend to his "rally" to attract more people? Did he let an insane Muslim come to his rally?

@Cardboard Jewsuke:

Can you show me the thousands upon thousands of hateful signs or can you only show me a few from a few people?  Please, if you bring it up, could you please post sources/images? I'd like to see the same amount of people from Jon's rally holding hateful signs.

Also, that image has already been posted. The end of the image you can clearly see that Beck's map is not as scaled like Jon's. Also, the image you posted doesn't show exactly how far Beck's people went. They were so far toward the bridge as well, even south of the image. Yet someone only colored the area around the single area red? 

Wrong.



> Current counts have the Gleen Beck rally at around 200,000 and Stewarts at 250,000. Numbers vary somewhat (especially for Becks) but those are fairly accurate.


lol

Who says Glenn Beck only got 200, 000? Biased sources that hate Fox and Beck?


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Nov 1, 2010)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Wait, are you seriously making the claim that Beck's rally, and other Tea Party rallies never has sponsored busses bring people to the rally?  I just want to verify that.
> 
> Secondly, are you makign the claim that Glenn Back's rally had absolutly no 'hateful' signs?
> 
> ...



No, you nincompoop _Beck_ said "Leave your picket signs", by his account those signs were not welcome. When did Tea Partiers come into this, jumping the gun much?

Yeah and it still has more, the maps are so far off pan its hilarious. No Becks still has not been confirmed, so there goes your crock pot theory, sorry.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Nov 1, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> lol in my defense, I don't watch Beck all the time and from what TV, I've never seen any commercials >.>
> 
> Okay, he said it once after each episode from what I've just read.
> 
> Did he make posters? Did he make and sell merchandise? Did he have commercials up the goo-za on almost every channel? I wasn't even save on Animal Planet from a "Restore Sanity/orFear". Did he get famous people to attend to his "rally" to attract more people? Did he let an insane Muslim come to his rally?



Realize that Comedy Central is the one who was selling the merchandise, they have rights to shit Stewart and Colbert do and Comedy Central is a business. Not saying it's right, but it is what it is. Both got pretty significant advertisement I'd say. But, yes, both weren't political which is fine by me.



Terra Branford said:


> Who says Glenn Beck only got 200, 000? Biased sources that hate Fox and Beck?



Actually the non-biased sources (as in the ones who actually use scientific methods to count the people at rallies and have been doing so for decades) said it was far less, around maybe 100,000 or so. But Fox News likes to state 1.5 million, I think people just settled on "anywhere between 87,000 to 500,000" and so they just go "eh.. 200,000" lol.




Farfalla. said:


> No, you nincompoop _Beck_ said "Leave your picket signs", by his account those signs were not welcome. When did Tea Partiers come into this, jumping the gun much?
> 
> Yeah and it still has more, the maps are so far off pan its hilarious. No Becks still has not been confirmed, so there goes your crock pot theory, sorry.



So Beck was against freedom of speech and Colbert/Stewart weren't  see how I can spin that? Haha. Still, there were signs at Beck's rally too. Whether someone condones it or not doesn't matter. Hell, if he didn't condone it he could have asked them to leave looking out over the crowd, but oh well. Who cares in the end?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 1, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> Realize that Comedy Central is the one who was selling the merchandise, they have rights to shit Stewart and Colbert do and Comedy Central is a business. Not saying it's right, but it is what it is. Both got pretty significant advertisement I'd say. But, yes, both weren't political which is fine by me.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Jon and Colbert advertised it themselves and did it themselves. I was watching when they did it and said they'd do it.

lol
Fox was joking when they said they got 1.5 million. It was a joke.

Wait....at least Beck didn't allow a crazy Muslim who threatened a life to come at the rally, or at least invited. So Jon is associating death threats as freedom of speech? lol :amazed

From previous images, you can see how far back Beck's crowd went. The image posted by CardboardJ and the others, did not show exactly how far every went. There was a lack of space, they had to hide in and among the trees. Go on top of buildings and behind them.

Based on previous images showing how far Beck's people went, here is something a little more accurate. 

In the top left for the picture of Beck's rally you see the people to the north of the image in the trees, besides the building and behind it. As well as hiding IN and among the trees.

Also, where Jon held his is a smaller area -- a LOT easier to fill than the whole Park for Beck.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Nov 1, 2010)

Who cares how many they both got. Beck's rally was classy. Stewerts was a joke... literally. 


LULZ, but it was SO funneh  Seriously, though-- I laughed once.  

And that was at Colbert. 


Oh, and when they brought out Yusuf/Cat Stevens to sing about a PEACE TRAIN. Lol, too funny.



Him... talking about... peace... pffttt,


----------



## Vicious-chan (Nov 1, 2010)

You realize the majority of the area is taken up by the reflecting pool right? And the people aren't nearly as crammed together and Stewart's rally. Trust me, they were either equal or Stewart/Colbert had more. Hell, as I said, they even attract more people in terms of ratings, so of course it's more likely they'd have more.

Since when were you such a Fox News fangirl, Terra? >.> I mean, they're damn oppressive about people all over the world of different religions and toward women and whatnot.


----------



## Koi (Nov 1, 2010)

People were literally _in trees_ on Saturday trying to catch a glimpse of the stage.  And again, I have a photo of the steps of the National Archive building full of people.


----------



## Marmite. (Nov 1, 2010)

I thought Obama was supposed to make America 'great' again. Now we have a dozen movements popping up everywhere.

Could it be that America simply was never great to begin with?


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Nov 1, 2010)

-MBS- said:


> I thought Obama was supposed to make America 'great' again. Now we have a dozen movements popping up everywhere.
> 
> Could it be that America simply was never great to begin with?



Oh, dear god, I hope you're kidding. Not really, America isn't great :{

Least not at the moment


----------



## Vicious-chan (Nov 1, 2010)

Can you please go away with your useless posts you damn Brit. You've not been contributing AT ALL to the thread and its topic.

Anyways, I still think the only change that will come for the US is through violence. The worry then is who leads after. I'm worried the stupid people will want people from Fox News to lead and they'll continue to be bought out by the corporations. Hey, Fox News supporters, wanna know who one of the number one supporters of Fox News is? Ya, a Saudi Prince who supporter the 9/11 terrorist bombers. How's that fact for ya?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 1, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> You realize the majority of the area is taken up by the reflecting pool right? And the people aren't nearly as crammed together and Stewart's rally. Trust me, they were either equal or Stewart/Colbert had more. Hell, as I said, they even attract more people in terms of ratings, so of course it's more likely they'd have more.
> 
> Since when were you such a Fox News fangirl, Terra? >.> I mean, they're damn oppressive about people all over the world of different religions and toward women and whatnot.



The area where Beck held his rally was far more cramped and bigger and was completely filled. Jon held his in a smaller area and it was filled. That in no way, if you apply proper logic, means he had more people. Beck filled an entire park with people, Jon filled a tiny area.

Beck gets far more views than Jon/Colbert. They (the two) only get about 600,000-900,000 views each. :/

I'm not a fangirl. I'm just the neutral side and am not biased to neglect the bigger crowd Beck had. I don't even like Beck and I can admit it. I don't hate him, but I don't like him. He basically said fat people don't deserve to live.

Wait? Fox? Oppression against women and children? Have you've not seen the men of Fox freak out about the Islamic Oppression going on everywhere against women? No, no...they are not oppression at all. I'm just not biased enough to claim everyone and everything on Fox, is nothing more than just trash.



> People were literally in trees on Saturday trying to catch a glimpse of the stage. And again, I have a photo of the steps of the National Archive building full of people.



I'm really sure....but _and_? Beck had people in the trees, among the trees, on the buildings, behind the behinds and backed up toward the bridge. He filled a large area than Jon's area. Far more.



> Could it be that America simply was never great to begin with?


Oh MBS


----------



## dreams lie (Nov 1, 2010)

> Beck had people in the trees, among the trees, on the buildings, behind the behinds and backed up toward the bridge.



I'm juvenile, and I lack class.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Nov 1, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> The area where Beck held his rally was far more cramped and bigger and was completely filled. Jon held his in a smaller area and it was filled. That in no way, if you apply proper logic, means he had more people. Beck filled an entire park with people, Jon filled a tiny area.
> 
> Beck gets far more views than Jon/Colbert. They (the two) only get about 600,000-900,000 views each. :/
> 
> ...



Come on Terra.. the very people who count these rally numbers and have NO political backing or focus have even stated otherwise.. why don't yo agree? :| And watch Fox News, not all of them are bad, no doubt. There are a few that I liked, but the "hard hitters" and their major line up and most viewed people? They ARE trash and they need to go.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Nov 1, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> Anyways, I still think the only change that will come for the US is through violence. The worry then is who leads after. I'm worried the stupid people will want people from Fox News to lead and they'll continue to be bought out by the corporations. Hey, Fox News supporters, wanna know who one of the number one supporters of Fox News is? Ya, a Saudi Prince who supporter the 9/11 terrorist bombers. How's that fact for ya?



Pfft, hahahahahaha, damn, I didn't know that. 

Guess what bud, Arabs own everything mainlight.  Oh, no! Looks like I don't care


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 1, 2010)

I thought it was a bitch move, that Jon could advocate for sanity yet say that "cable news rhetoric" is exactly the same everywhere  

How do you expect people to understand that sanity is knowledge, not a state of mind, if one continues that line of thinking?


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Nov 1, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> So Beck was against freedom of speech and Colbert/Stewart weren't  see how I can spin that? Haha. Still, there were signs at Beck's rally too. Whether someone condones it or not doesn't matter. Hell, if he didn't condone it he could have asked them to leave looking out over the crowd, but oh well. Who cares in the end?



You cheeky basterd, you. 

No, Beck was simply saying picket signs and agressive things like that aren't needed, to be more direct he _asked_ them to leave the signs behind, he didn't want it to be a "rally".



> You realize the majority of the area is taken up by the reflecting pool right? And the people aren't nearly as crammed together and Stewart's rally. Trust me, they were either equal or Stewart/Colbert had more. Hell, as I said, they even attract more people in terms of ratings, so of course it's more likely they'd have more.



Yes, they are crammed in there, your eye-sight must be bad. I don't need to trust you, God gave a set of two perceptive eyes.

The two sides of the Reflecting Pool together ake up nearly twice the National Mall.

Actually, Beck has more ratings than either of them. And again they are _two people._


----------



## Vicious-chan (Nov 1, 2010)

Glenn Beck said:


> Pfft, hahahahahaha, damn, I didn't know that.
> 
> Guess what bud, Arabs own everything mainlight.  Oh, no! Looks like I don't care



I'm so glad that you're so un-American to support Fox News who is supported by the very people who supported the people that killed innocent American and foreign citizens visiting the World Trade Center on 9/11. People like you are just disgusting. Do you go and buy everything Glenn Beck tells you to? Gold? Food Insurence? Hmm? What next will the puppet master have his little puppet dance and do?



Farfalla. said:


> Yes, they are crammed in there, your eye-sight must be bad. I don't need to trust you, God gave a set of two perceptive eyes.
> 
> The two sides of the Reflecting Pool together ake up nearly twice the National Mall.
> 
> Actually, Beck has more ratings than either of them. And again they are _two people._



Why must people ignore the facts and scientific methods used to calculate the rally sizes when it's against their idol? :\ so sad.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 1, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> Come on Terra.. the very people who count these rally numbers and have NO political backing or focus have even stated otherwise.. why don't yo agree? :| And watch Fox News, not all of them are bad, no doubt. There are a few that I liked, but the "hard hitters" and their major line up and most viewed people? They ARE trash and they need to go.



Bill O'Rielly is one of the greatest on the show (he is polite even when he's being corned and attacked, and not allowed to speak!), and then the blond female reporter whose name escapes me for the moment. A lot of the people there are incredibly intelligent and when (which surprised me) they debate about something, they _actually make a point in knowing_ what it is they are talking about. Instead, for example,_ some_ people on CNN spilling complete rubbish from their mouths.

Can you list the names of the people you write off as trash? They have different opinions than you. How does that mean they are trash? 

To be called trash simply because a difference in opinion is utterly wrong. Now it wouldn't be, if for example, they all killed people, actually did oppress a gender, enslave children or anything else like that.

I'm just saying that its wrong for you guys to hate someone simply because they disagree. Its not only wrong, its kinda...I dunno, weird or something? Suppose you had children who agreed with Beck and the "trash". Would you consider your children trash?


----------



## Vicious-chan (Nov 1, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Bill O'Rielly is one of the greatest on the show (he is polite even when he's being corned and attacked, and not allowed to speak!), and then the blond female reporter whose name escapes me for the moment. A lot of the people there are incredibly intelligent and when (which surprised me) they debate about something, they _actually make a point in knowing_ what it is they are talking about. Instead, for example,_ some_ people on CNN spilling complete rubbish from their mouths.
> 
> Can you list the names of the people you write off as trash? They have different opinions than you. How does that mean they are trash?
> 
> ...



Glenn Beck and Bill O'Reilly ARE trash. Hell, they have caused actual DEATHS and attacks from their hatefilled speech. Remember a year or so ago (I believe) when O'Reilly was calling that Abortion doctor a baby killer? Guess what, one of his viewers, because of his hate filled spouting (which isn't very professional as a news caster, news should really have little to no such opinion in it) caused the very DEATH of a person. 

Beck? He started attacking the Tides foundation and someone was arrested who was going to attack the Tides foundation. This hate on the Mosque? Guess what. ONE MONTH BEFORE this shit was even started, Fox News was PRAISING them for building the mosque there, but they changed it a month later so they could stir up shit and try to get emotions riled up so they could turn more people on their party's (as Fox News is BLATANTLY supporting ONLY Republicans NO MATTER WHAT) and guess what's been happening? Hatred has been rising toward people who have been good hard working citizens and Muslims have been ATTACKED because of it on our soil. Fox News has, in general, been choosing one group to hate after another. Liberal think tanks (ignoring there are conservative think tanks just as bad), homosexuals, abortion doctors and people who support it, Muslims, etc. From one group to another, they are hating on one group after another.

You wanna know who I do like though that's from Fox News? Shepard Smith, he's a damn good guy over at Fox News. I was damn impressed with him when he was the ONLY one not going all up and over with the  Shirley Sherrod incident awhile back. Oh, and about the guy bringing up the Shirley Sherrod shit awhile back, I hate him too. Same fucking sick mother fucker who goes and does unethical editing and bullshit that brings down groups like Acorn and whatnot. Fuck people like that, fuck the people that spread hate and fear like that and I think they should be ousted from the media or even just executed for causing hatred and fear that have lead to real deaths of innocent people. Those men are NOT innocent of their actions. They know what they've been doing and they feel no shame over it because they are being paid nicely by their party and by the corporations.

By the way, don't think I like the Democrats any better. So many of them are just as fucked up and bought and paid for by the corporations as the Republicans. I can at least name a FEW Democrats that are good though where as I can barely name one Republican Candidate and I've been looking. My entire family has been Republicans since the Republican Party existed, I wish the party didn't go so batshit insane, but it has. And I'm serious when I say, our only hope is through violence to make a real change. And that violence will come when the next crash happens due to fiscal irresponsibility that will be coming with the Republican take over of the House. Just you watch. Just as when Bush Administration was in power, just watch, they will release more regulations, they will give more tax cuts and breaks to the rich, and the wealth will skew more toward the rich and it'll all burst even worse than before. And guess what happens then? Anger and hatred from the lower and middle class who will need to vent their anger somewhere and on someone. I do hope they vent it toward the people who deserve it, the rich greedy assholes and terrible politicians who support such fucked up shit like more tax cuts (seriously, keep giving tax cuts and we won't be able to pay for ANYTHING like schools, roads, cops, firemen, etc, look how they've started privatizing firemen and how that's lead to houses burning down) and terrible ideas.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Nov 1, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> I'm so glad that you're so un-American to support Fox News who is supported by the very people who supported the people that killed innocent American and foreign citizens visiting the World Trade Center on 9/11. People like you are just disgusting. Do you go and buy everything Glenn Beck tells you to? Gold? Food Insurence? Hmm? What next will the puppet master have his little puppet dance and do?



What? All I'm getting from that is; _"I'm butthurt, I'm so very very butthurt. My name is Vicious-chan and I'm so very very butthurt. "_ 

I'd prefer Glenn Beck as my puppet master than Obama.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Nov 1, 2010)

Glenn Beck said:


> What? All I'm getting from that is; _"I'm butthurt, I'm so very very butthurt. My name is Vicious-chan and I'm so very very butthurt. "_
> 
> I'd prefer Glenn Beck as my puppet master than Obama.



Pfft, I hate Obama. He's weak. I wasn't really one to believe in the hype two years ago either when he came into power. I actually liked quite a bit of what McCain wanted, but he keeps flip flopping on everything so I stopped liking him too. I really have been unimpressed with most politicians. A few I've liked though. Obviously, my brother who is running cause he has real ideas and is a man of action. And he's an army man so he's shown he's willing to put his life on the line for the society. And yes, he served and volunteered for the frontlines over in Afghanistan. And another? Russ Feingold. He's been pretty damn consistent and has been pretty damn right all around about shit that's been going down.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 1, 2010)

If anyone was wondering, Vicious just used 9/11 truther BS...which means that no amount of logic inserted by anyone will help in this argument. Give up.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Nov 1, 2010)

9/11 truther bs? what BS? It's quite true a Saudi Prince is the 4th or so largest contributor of Fox News and, yes, he does fund suicide bombers and, one of those groups, were the very people who attacked us.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 1, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't use that someone, *obviously crazy*, killed someone after his opinion was shared through a speech, as a reason to call him trash. Bill is a nice, old, caring man who is highly intelligent. Sure he has opinions that differ from yours and hell, I'm /for/ Abortions and I would have kicked Bill between the friggin' legs for it. But that in _NO_ way labels him as trash. He didn't directly kill anyone! Some crazy retard killed someone,_ not_ Bill.

But I guess if that kind of thinking applies to all of Bill and Becks haters, then you can use the same friggin' logic to label, for example, Muslims as trash because of hateful speeches and verses in the Qu'ran. Yet you cannot because that's _not how it works_. If I said I believe in Abortions rights and that caused an anti-Ars support to kill, would that make me trash because someone, who was crazy, went out and murdered?

Did Fox know that the stupid Mosque was going to be built near Ground Zero? No, I bet they didn't. Yet you label them as trash because they feel where that Mosque is being built, is in a sensitive place? That is enough to call them trash? What in heavens is that kind of thinking, Viscous? 

Demos and Repubs are both idiots. They both fail at serving or helping the country. They can't do anything for others other than themselves. They are all bad for the country.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 1, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> 9/11 truther bs? what BS? It's quite true a Saudi Prince is the 4th or so largest contributor of Fox News and, yes, he does fund suicide bombers and, one of those groups, were the very people who attacked us.


Ah I thought you were claiming the Republicans blew up the towers. Even then the Saudis weren't under the action of their government. 

And the rest of what you're saying does just read like butt-hurt ranting.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 1, 2010)

It's a shame people think that way, lesser of two evils is the reality people, not participating is helping nobody. (though Obama doesn't get nearly as much praise as he deserves as opposed to a year and a half ago when he got more than he deserved).


----------



## Mist Beauty (Nov 1, 2010)

Koi said:


> People were literally _in trees_ on Saturday trying to catch a glimpse of the stage.  And again, I have a photo of the steps of the National Archive building full of people.



Yes. Without a doubt, the event was a great success.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 1, 2010)

I doubt Repubs would even considered -- no matter how much they _could_ have gained from it -- blowing up two towers. Lord Saruman would have been angry.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Nov 1, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> You can't use that someone, *obviously crazy*, killed someone after his opinion was shared through a speech, as a reason to call him trash. Bill is a nice, old, caring man who is highly intelligent. Sure he has opinions that differ from yours and hell, I'm /for/ Abortions and I would have kicked Bill between the friggin' legs for it. But that in _NO_ way labels him as trash. He didn't directly kill anyone! Some crazy retard killed someone,_ not_ Bill.
> 
> But I guess if that kind of thinking applies to all of Bill and Becks haters, then you can use the same friggin' logic to label, for example, Muslims as trash because of hateful speeches and verses in the Qu'ran. Yet you cannot because that's _not how it works_. If I said I believe in Abortions rights and that caused an anti-Ars support to kill, would that make me trash because someone, who was crazy, went out and murdered?
> 
> ...



News should never EVER state opinions in ANY way (note: I hate when Liberal Media and Conservative media do it). An entirely different show or even another network devoted to Opinion? Fine. But when you throw in opinion into news people start thinking it is news. They start thinking it's true and they get into a raged state over nothing. He is responsible, Beck is responsible, anyone who spouts hate and fear and inspired someone to violence is responsible. Granted, the person who does it is even more responsible, but those assholes are just as responsible. 

And caring? He's not caring at all. Do you think he cares about anyone other than those who keep his money coming in? Come now Terra. One month earlier he and the others were praising the mosque, now he's condemning it and has shown his bigotry toward all Muslim people, toward homosexuals, etc. And they DID know the mosque was that close to ground zero. Hell, Beck was someone who was leading the hatred of the Mosque this time except, guess what? He was praising them for building it in that location in 2006.

I will call people trash who have proven to be. Hell, Beck's very political perspective changed when he went from CNN to Fox News. He's bought and paid for by whoever is employing him. When they say jump, he obeys.

Bill O'Reilly and Glenn Beck, Fox News' two biggest people, are fucking sick selfish greedy mother fuckers. Watch the people on Fox News who have real integrity and real ethical reporting (such as Shep Smith), not those two. 

Since we're in a thread about Stewart and Fox News is brought up... 





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Ah I thought you were claiming the Republicans blew up the towers. Even then the Saudis weren't under the action of their government.
> 
> And the rest of what you're saying does just read like butt-hurt ranting.



I'm getting frustrated at ignorance, tbh. I'm sick of people praising people so blindly ignoring what they've done or the facts. Oh well... But no, anyone who starts going "The Bush Administration were the ones who orchestrated 9/11" are just sick. That's wrong.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Nov 1, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> Pfft, I hate Obama. He's weak. I wasn't really one to believe in the hype two years ago either when he came into power. I actually liked quite a bit of what McCain wanted, but he keeps flip flopping on everything so I stopped liking him too. I really have been unimpressed with most politicians. A few I've liked though.



I'll agree with you there.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 1, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't know how I stand about a news-reporter and if they should or shouldn't have an opinion. Becoming a news reporter shouldn't take your right to free speech or anything...

How do they, or at least Bill, spit hate and fear around? I'll tell you now everything that man has said -- well, not everything xD -- is not stupid, reasonless shit. He brings up good facts! Like when he asked why Islam supports the abuse of women. Was that hateful? No, and if you guys think it was, then your definition of hateful needs to change to the actual meaning. 

Are you sure they knew it was going to be built so friggin' close to Ground Zero? I had no friggin' problem with that stupid Mosque until I heard they wanted to put it near Ground Zero! Fully knowing what occurred there! That's not hateful? Its not spreading fear when you talk about real life issues! Just the other day the female reporter I told you about, was outraged that a Muslim in Muslim Garb was taken off of an airplane because he broke a toilet. How is that hateful? To have some actually reasons to doubt and question certain things doesn't make you trash.

What does he feel for Gays (really, I don't know his standpoint here)? If he is like Beck who basically called for the death of fat people, but Bill said it instead for Gays, then I agree with you, that is disgusting. Better yet, let's see "calling him/them trash" apply to yet again, Muslims who want Gays to be destroyed and who are so messed up about Gays, they couldn't fathom or even think about maybe thinking about maybe having a Gay Bar next to their Mosque. Is that hateful?

Wait....who isn't in this twisted world selfish and greedy mother****? Everyone is now, well, I happen to think most of the richer people are lol
Our recent presidents are nothing but greedy, selfish liars, yet no one calls them dirty trash? Why? 

I have tolerance, I don't need to be a tool and switch my line of neutral, humanic thinking over to calling someone who hasn't done a thing, trash. I am not like that. If they proceed to act like maniacs and do something actually worth being called trash or being hated for, then I will agree with you. But right now, I saw opinion equaling out to calling them trash.

My point is.....there are a lot of people out in this world that truly deserve the title of "trash" and you waste it on people with opinions and differences in feelings. You could call them bigots, you could call them ignorant, you could call them idiots -- but trash? 





> Pfft, I hate Obama. He's weak. I wasn't really one to believe in the hype two years ago either when he came into power. I actually liked quite a bit of what McCain wanted, but he keeps flip flopping on everything so I stopped liking him too. I really have been unimpressed with most politicians. A few I've liked though.


lol

Obama is a liar, just like the rest of the Politicians. He deliberately lied to me, a citizen, about women's rights and then completely f*** me over and screwed women up. He's a selfish, greedy liar.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Nov 1, 2010)

My mindset is that a news caster/reporter has the right to an opinion, but needs to ENTIRELY seperate news/facts from their opinion. And I mean, entirely different shows, sections of the newspaper, sections of a web page or even entirely different networks/newspapers/websites. Something to give a clear showing to people "this is opinion, this is news." Then I can say "ok, you said stupid shit, but it's clear as day that this is the opinion hour" or "the opinion station" or whatever. Basically making sure they aren't liable for any shit that does happen. Because, when you tie your opinion in with the news your giving, well, guess what? I say you're now liable for anything anyone does. Even if you're stating during the news bit "this is my opinion" but it's still during the NEWS hour or whatever? Ya, you're liable. I wonder if this is something others understand or agree with hmm.

As for sending hate and fear? Do you seriously watch them? Through their tones and words and so much "evidence" they attack and say that this group or that group is causing harm to America in some way and people get riled up. I've said examples.. O'Reilly calling that Abortion doctor a baby killer, he's not a baby killer. There's a difference between a born baby and an unborn fetus. Especially ones that aren't even in any growth. That poor doctor got killed because of O'Reilly's hate filled opinion.

And it's 3 and a half fucking blocks from Ground Zero... there's another Mosque (in the other direction) 4 blocks from Ground Zero. What's the big fucking deal? They owned that property for years and years now and this was in the works. They aren't doing anything offensive. Just because they are Muslim doesn't mean shit. Stop giving into the hate and fear that has been sent around. How is building a COMMUNITY CENTER (A mosque is a community center, mkay?) for THEIR COMMUNITY (as in the great deal of people who live around there are Muslim, but it was going to be opened to not just Muslims, just as many Jewish and Christian centers are open to all). I can't see any LOGICAL reason WHY it's offensive. It's not and only ignorant bigots have a problem with it. People who can't distinguish the radical terrorists from a typical follower of Islam who has been a peace loving hard working American for years.

As for Bill O'Reilly and gays? He and Beck had a conversation about it. You know what's funny? I actually like Beck for what he said here. He thinks the whole topic about gay marriage and don't ask don't tell is something government shouldn't be getting involved in. He even kinda mocked Bill for the mindset of "oh no their gay" and said there are more important issues at hand that should be focused on and let them be basically. THAT I actually like Beck for. But, one good policy and thing he's said doesn't ignore the fact of the other shit he's said.

AS for Muslims against Gays, that's not in this country. That's in OTHER COUNTRIES. God damn, people need to stop confusing insane people from OTHER countries for people of similar belief in this country. Hell, I should start attacking Jews, Christians, etc for shit they've done in the past and some still say here and now and preach and equate all Jews or Christians to those people. Except, guess what? I recognize that's not fair. There are more good Muslims than bad. There are more good Christians than there are bad. There are more good Jews than there are bad. There are more good people than there are bad. The problem is, the bad are the ones in power for the most part.

And I call anyone trash on ANY side that contributes to hate and fear that contributes to deaths and harm toward other. Incoming Godwin's Law, but that's why I have a problem with Hitler too. Did he himself kill anyone? Far as I can tell from everything I read, no, he didn't kill anyone by his hands. But he spread fear and hate (and yes, orders) that lead to millions of deaths. People who spout fear and hatred are accountable for the violence it creates. They aren't as accountable, necessarily (unless directly ordering as with Hitler) as the people who do the violence, but they are accountable. Getting sick of people ignoring those who are accountable for shit in our society. It's rarely just one person that's accountable, almost never even. We're a society after all, there's no doubt that others will be involved and accountable.


----------



## Watchman (Nov 1, 2010)

> But I guess if that kind of thinking applies to all of Bill and Becks haters, then you can use the same friggin' logic to label, for example, Muslims as trash because of hateful speeches and verses in the Qu'ran.



You serious? That's completely the wrong way around. Vicious-chan is saying that Bill O'Reilly deserves some of the blame for his vitriol being a possible cause for the murderer deciding to kill the abortion doctor.

If Vicious-chan had said we should blame all Conservatives for the guy who shot the abortion doctor, your example might hold more weight, but your example would be more accurate if it said "[insert-radical-imam-here] is trash because he called for terror attacks that radical Muslims carried out!"


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 1, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




I rarely see opinion on the news station...could you post an example of where they only provide opinion other than what's right and the news? 

Through tones you can tell if someone is spreading fear and hate? What? Vicious, that's impossible. Obama talks like he's about to slaughter people, does that mean his tone implies fear and hate? I get friggin' scared by those eyebrows that darken his eyes and his creepy voice. Does that mean he spreads fear and hate simply because of tone? 

Did Bill ask someone to kill him? No. He stated that he felt that aborting a baby was "killing" a baby. Now, I know its not really a baby then, but that's his feelings. Its not his fault someone murdered the doctor. Its not his fault. He stated his opinion and feelings about the matter.

Did I say these Muslims did anything? No. See, you are assuming because I find it insensitive to place ANOTHER Mosque so close to Ground Zero, I'm spreading hate and fear. If it had been Christians who blew up two towers and then 9 years later wanted to put up a Church that close, I'd still be getting angry! Its insensitive! Its wrong!  An Islamic Culture Center will include Islam and Muslim religion features, no bars and the such. You do realize that non-believers, Christians and ESPECIALLY Jews, aren't allowed in Mosques, right? My mother was almost killed going into one in Isfahan. Its insensitive as the same way as you guys claim people are intolerable toward it. What the hell is wrong with moving it down a few blocks? Errr...! This isn't the debate, let us focus on Bill and Beck >.>

You still haven't told me Bill's position in it...Was he against Gays or just thinking they shouldn't be in the army? I didn't see this 

Wait, you didn't see the uproar when the "Gay bar" was suggested by the Mosque? Believe it or not, Muslims here wouldn't have wanted a Gay Bar near their friggin' house of Worship. Its not just in other countries, its in the religion :/

If you want to call people trash for opinions, then you're trash as well for your opinions. They aren't spreading hate and fear, well maybe if Bill actually said out-straight he hated Gays or wanted them oppressed, then I'd say he's spreading hate, not fear. But for you to assume these things over tones then something is wrong here...

But seeing as its your opinion, I leave it be now.





> You serious? That's completely the wrong way around. Vicious-chan is saying that Bill O'Reilly deserves some of the blame for his vitriol being a possible cause for the murderer deciding to kill the abortion doctor.
> 
> If Vicious-chan had said we should blame all Conservatives for the guy who shot the abortion doctor, your example might hold more weight, but your example would be more accurate if it said "[insert-radical-imam-here] is trash because he called for terror attacks that radical Muslims carried out!"


How does he deserve blame for a murder done by another person? Do you not see how that logic fails utterly?

You didn't get me, did you? I said: "*Bill and Becks haters*, then you can use the same friggin' logic to label, for example, Muslims as trash because of hateful speeches and verses in the Qu'ran. "

If *Bill/Beck haters* can apply this logic, then *Muslims haters* can apply the logic.

I was defining it into classes of which the "Bill and Beck haters" are doing. If their haters can apply such logic, then so can the Muslim Haters and be just in the same "right" as the Bill and Beck haters claim to be it.

Did that make any sense?


----------



## Vicious-chan (Nov 1, 2010)

You ask me to give you an example of someone stating opinion.. when you just said yourself that Bill was calling the guy a baby killer which is an opinion. :\ come on Terra.

And Obama sounding like he wants to slaughter people? He sounds more like a robot to me. I swear his voice never changes tone or shows any emotion.

And he didn't ask to kill anyone, you can incite and cause violence without specifically saying "hey go kill that guy for me." Hell, it's been done throughout history by many intelligent people. Hinting at one thing here, saying one there there, increasing emotions here and there until they do something violent.

 - Bill O'Reilly labeling ALL Muslims being responsible for 9/11.. ya...

You're also associating religion with reason for the attack. No, wrong. Hell, most of those Radicals were IMPROPERLY following the religion of Islam (as most terrorists do as most warmongering Christians do when the claim to be Christians but want to attack others). It's nothing to do with the religion. Who cares what religion they are. It doesn't matter and that's not going to reopen wounds. Hell, again, there were mosques there before 9/11 and they're still there just as close as the one being built now. Should we go tear those down just because you or others are ignorantly equating the attackers and all of Islam and the Muslim community in one group? (hint, the answer is no).

I said Beck was saying we shouldn't be bothering with the gay bashing and let them be in their personal life basically which I said was against Bill's position which means Bills' was basically for keeping Don't Ask Don't Tell and no Gay Marriages or other Gay Rights.

As for the gay bar, ya I know about that bullshit. But, EVERYONE was against that on all sides except for the consistent people (like myself) who are fine with both because they're BOTH protected by the constitution to do exactly that.

And I call people trash for causing violence against innocents. People who were doing no harm to anyway. I call people trash for tying the news and opinion together and aiding in the fear and hate spreading. They aren't trash for their opinions, they are trash for their actions and their motives and their opinions being tied in with their news so that it seems like their opinion and news are one in the same and so causing more hate and fear.


----------



## Watchman (Nov 1, 2010)

> You didn't get me, did you? I said: "*Bill and Becks haters*, then you can use the same friggin' logic to label, for example, Muslims as trash because of hateful speeches and verses in the Qu'ran. "



The point is that Vicious-chan's logic is that "the person who influences the views of his viewership/readership/whatever deserves a share of the blame for the actions of their followers", whereas your example is blaming the _followers_ (and not even the followers that actually commit the crimes, but just people who share their faith) for the actions of the person influencing them.



> If *Bill/Beck haters* can apply this logic, then *Muslims haters* can apply the logic.
> 
> I was defining it into classes of which the "Bill and Beck haters" are doing. If their haters can apply such logic, then so can the Muslim Haters and be just in the same "right" as the Bill and Beck haters claim to be it.
> 
> Did that make any sense?



The problem is that you're using completely different logic to Vicious-chan's example.

As I said before: Vicious-chan's example is:

"[Person with a large viewership/readership] makes a controversial opinion, someone who watches him goes and murders someone due to that opinion. The person who originally made the controversial opinion should share in the blame somewhat for the actions of the person who committed the murder, as it could be attributed to him influencing the murderer's decision."

Your example is:

"[text with a large readership] holds controversial opinions. Some people who read this text go on to murder people. Other people who read this text but do not murder people should be blamed for what's in the text."

Do you see how your argument doesn't follow the same logic as Vicious-chan's?

Also:



Terra Branford said:


> How does he deserve blame for a murder done by another person? Do you not see how that logic fails utterly?



Does Abu Hamza deserve blame for his vitriolic speeches inspiring Muslim extremism? Because by the logic you just used here, he does not.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 1, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Ah, at the point though, I was talking about Bill's opinion and how it shouldn't be a cause to call him trash, not about the part where I asked you to show me where they use opinion on the News Show. Plus, Bill's show is more of an "opinion talk show" that highlights what he wants to talk about. Its Fox News that is the news show. :/

lol that's just how he sounds to me! lol But now that you mention it, he does sound like a robot xD

He never said anything hinting at people to kill him though. He just said "You are a baby killer!" how does that encourage anyone to kill anyone? There was no hints to it, there was no "secret" message. 

I didn't hear anything in that video where he was labeling ALL Muslims as being responsible for 9/11. Did you not see Juan telling him that he had to be careful and say every single time "Extremist Muslim"? Did you not see Bill's show the next day? Because that's what he meant. But yet, because he didn't say "Extremist Muslim this and that".

He wasn't labeling them all as responsible for it. 

Please, I know what the Qu'ran says. I've been studying it and I'm here to tell you, those Extremists were doing exactly what the Qu'ran said. If you don't believe me and would like to continue this discussion, then we can go to the Islamic Debate thread where I may fully go into detail. This, however, does not mean they are all Terrorists, but that the religion itself is a breeding ground for terror. I won't continue this here, if you'd like like I said above, we can continue it else where. But as one who has been studying Islam, I know *exactly* what the religion says and doesn't say.

Where did I say all Muslims are terrorists, V? You are jumping the gun simply because I said the religion is violent. And if you had been studying the religion, if you read ANYTHING in the religion, you'd know exactly that. Ignorance is when you talk about shit you don't understand or have never taken the damn time to read about. So until you read the Qu'ran and Study Islam, you don't know what you are talking about. Just because I state the religion is violent, does not mean I'm saying ALL Muslims are. If I felt that way, I would say. I'm not the one to hide what I feel or think.

But as I said -- your opinion. You are free to have it, and I won't call you trash for it.




@Watchman:
Watchmen...I'm talking about the Haters of Bill/Beck and the Haters of Muslim religion. If Haters of Beck/Bill have use that stupid logic of calling someone trash, then so can Muslim Haters.

Are you seriously comparing Bill's "You're a baby killer" to Abu Hamza? Are you seriously comparing an opinion of a man who claimed another killed a child, to that of a convicted murderer? 

Bill's statement "You're a baby killer" is not the same! What the heckle is wrong with you? Bill never asked his people to commit *any* kind of wrong! Abu did! There is a HUGE difference.

My logic was applied to a man who SIMPLY said "You're a baby killer" That NEVER asks ANYONE to kill ANYONE. Abu asked and did kill and do terrorist acts.


----------



## Watchman (Nov 1, 2010)

We're getting off topic, so I'll continue it in VMs, but to put it simply, you don't seem to be reading my arguments. *The logic you used is completely different to the logic Vicious-chan used.*


----------



## Razgriez (Nov 1, 2010)

Just to point it out. Beck, Oreilly, Limbawa and those that are like them arent really news anchors. They are merely political analysts or critics. They comment on the news and voice their opinions no matter how extreme or asinine they might be.

They do present current events but you definitely shouldnt use them as your only source of information of whats going around in the world since its quite bias.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 1, 2010)

Watchman said:


> We're getting off topic, so I'll continue it in VMs, but to put it simply, you don't seem to be reading my arguments. *The logic you used is completely different to the logic Vicious-chan used.*



Its the logic a hater of _someone_ that is being applied and used as justification to call Bill trash for opinion. Its the same thinking a _hater of Muslims feels_ by using the violent verses in the Qu'ran has means to call ALL Muslims terrorists. So, V thinks Bill spreads hate and fear because he said "You're a baby killer". Muslim Haters believe they spread fear, terror and hate because of the "verses" in the Qu'ran. Just change "You're a baby killer" to any "verse" in the Qu'ran and then change "B&B Haters" to "Muslim Haters" and Its the same logic -- because the logic the haters of B&B feel is the same. And by switching it around to Muslim haters it becomes exactly the same thing.

But you're right, we're getting off topic. I'll end it here. :/

@Razgriez:
I know they aren't the news, its Fox News that is the news show. Like I said in my post, they are more of "opinion show talkers". Bill's show is not a news show at all. His opinion is what the show is about.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Nov 1, 2010)

You realize SHE was correcting HIM? At 2:20ish he said "Muslims killed us at 9/11!" and no, it was muslim extremists. But Christian Extremists have bombed all sorts of places too. So have all religious extremists. And I know the Qu'Ran too. It's fucked up in some instances (what with the pedophilia), but it also has good messages, just like all other religious documents. The general message with most religions is usually to not harm each other. The actual documents themselves all have something along the same lines of the 10 commandments with no stealing, no murdering, etc. The problem is the religious men in power tend to say "well that's only for those of our faith, so other faiths are ok to be killed, steal from, etc" but that's not what the actual teachings say.

And seriously, how much more hate and fear must Fox News' major network guys spout and how much more violence must it cause before you open your eyes and see? You think it's coincidence that as soon as he starts getting on the Abortion doctor in his NEWS SHOW (yes it was his NEWS show, not an opinion hour, it was his NEWS SHOW which is supposed to be "FAIR AND BALANCED" which is such a bullshit thing for Fox News to claim they are) and how that guy is a "baby killer" and then someone kills him? You think it's a coincidence that Beck starts talking about the Tides foundation and making it out like an insidious organization to destroy American Values and some guy soon after (as in like the following day) was arrested and found he was headed to the Tides foundation to shoot people up there? You think it's coincidence that Fox News leads this hatred against the Mosque and started the Mosque controversy and soon after someone stabs a Muslim cab driver in New York? How many more times must this happen where Fox News spouts bullshit, starts controversies that don't actually exist until they create it and then violence comes after before you see "well, maybe they are responsible for it at least in some regards..."

It really worries me, Terra, that you can't see that one man spouting fear, hate, and ignorance that causes violence is different to another's :\ It's all wrong no matter who it's from. Seriously, if you must watch someone at Fox News, Shep Smith, he's damn good.



Razgriez said:


> Just to point it out. Beck, Oreilly, Limbawa and those that are like them arent really news anchors. They are merely political analysts or critics. They comment on the news and voice their opinions no matter how extreme or asinine they might be.
> 
> They do present current events but you definitely shouldnt use them as your only source of information of whats going around in the world since its quite bias.



No, Bill has called himself a news caster/anchor before. Hell, he's on a network called Fox NEWS and his show is about news. People listening to the show are apparently missing his opinion for news and that's cause problems. That's why I say that news and opinion MUST be absolutely separate and obviously separate.

And, it's gotten so bad that Fox News is CREATING news. The Mosque is a prime example. No one, NO ONE was spouting about it being offensive until THEY started it. And then they continued it. They create news to rise emotions and to continue to get people supporting their beloved Republican Party who will continue to pass bills to help the rich and corporations and fuck over the Middle and Lower class. Just watch, these next two years I'll guarantee you that one of two things happen. The Republicans try and pass bills that fuck over everyone except the rich or Obama vetos them and then they use that to attack Obama and Democrats in the next election to try and get more emotions and hatred toward their opposing party so they can get people in power and assure their bullshit bills with fiscally irresponsible and civil liberty breaking shit passes. Again, Democrats aren't MUCH better, but they are still a bit better. Lesser of two evils. Getting sick of both parties basically shitting over our constitution. Shitting over the 4th amendment and Republicans trying to shit over the 14th.

Watch, I'm gonna save this post. Everytime something comes up in the news after Republicans win the house with a Bill to fuck over the Middle and Lower class and help the Rich, I'm going to link back to it. Also, I'm going to bring it up in 2 years regardless of if I'm right or wrong. But I'll bet you anything I'm right with my 1 of two outcomes.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 1, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> You realize SHE was correcting HIM? At 2:20ish he said "Muslims killed us at 9/11!" and no, it was muslim extremists. But Christian Extremists have bombed all sorts of places too. So have all religious extremists. And I know the Qu'Ran too. It's fucked up in some instances (what with the pedophilia), but it also has good messages, just like all other religious documents. The general message with most religions is usually to not harm each other. The actual documents themselves all have something along the same lines of the 10 commandments with no stealing, no murdering, etc. The problem is the religious men in power tend to say "well that's only for those of our faith, so other faiths are ok to be killed, steal from, etc" but that's not what the actual teachings say.
> 
> And seriously, how much more hate and fear must Fox News' major network guys spout and how much more violence must it cause before you open your eyes and see? You think it's coincidence that as soon as he starts getting on the Abortion doctor in his NEWS SHOW (yes it was his NEWS show, not an opinion hour, it was his NEWS SHOW which is supposed to be "FAIR AND BALANCED" which is such a bullshit thing for Fox News to claim they are) and how that guy is a "baby killer" and then someone kills him? You think it's a coincidence that Beck starts talking about the Tides foundation and making it out like an insidious organization to destroy American Values and some guy soon after (as in like the following day) was arrested and found he was headed to the Tides foundation to shoot people up there? You think it's coincidence that Fox News leads this hatred against the Mosque and started the Mosque controversy and soon after someone stabs a Muslim cab driver in New York? How many more times must this happen where Fox News spouts bullshit, starts controversies that don't actually exist until they create it and then violence comes after before you see "well, maybe they are responsible for it at least in some regards..."
> 
> It really worries me, Terra, that you can't see that one man spouting fear, hate, and ignorance that causes violence is different to another's :\ It's all wrong no matter who it's from. Seriously, if you must watch someone at Fox News, Shep Smith, he's damn good.



Yes, she was correcting him too. He even corrected himself in the debate. It gets verbally tiring to have to repeat "Extremists". Its common knowledge, like he said, that they were Extremists. But people can't seem to grasp that, can they?

Good messages? Where? Have you've even read the Qu'ran? There is a verse about "not to steal" yet it goes on to explain its okay to steal from Non-believers. Again, I know about Islam. Show me where there has been such rapid growth of Christian Extremists. Show me where they are on top or when, they were EVER on top of terrorist lists. If you bring up the Crusades, I can easily refute it by bringIing up actual knowledge of History. If you bring up LRA, I can also refute it. There is difference, V, the Bible doesn't preach death and murder. The Qu'ran does. Again, this doesn't mean All Muslims are Extremists -- just the religion. 

Beck and Bill's shows ARE NOT News shows, V. They ARE NOT News shows. They are like The View. :/

But yet you won't comment on the clear shit CNN says? Or any other news station? You know what CNN told people about Islam? Do you KNOW what it said? That the "woman beating verse" doesn't even exist. That's a bold-face-shitty lie! 

I'm not defending anyone who is spreading fear and hate. I'm explaining to you that Bill has never spread fear or hate. He stated his own opinion on his own show that isn't news, that a man was a "Baby killer". This in no means is a message to his viewers to "Kill da baby killah". But you'll classify it as such? Its wrong, V.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Nov 1, 2010)

enjoy.

They are on Fox News shows and yes, Bill's been called and calls himself a news caster/anchor/whatever. And they are still both on a network called Fox _NEWS_ I'd still demand they change their name (cause apparently no one but maybe one or two are ACTUAL news casters who care about legitimate sources and facts) or they at least change the name of the shows and/or have periodic reminders that "these are opinion shows" much as MythBusters has "don't try this at home" reminders. It's for liability reasons as well as reminding people that this isn't something they should get angry about or take as fact. But they don't do that.

CNN is pretty damn middle ground. They do have some biased people, true, but they're pretty fair. MSNBC on the other hand is clearly of a liberal biased, but even they aren't as far insane as the majority of Fox News (again, there are exceptions like Shep Smith). NPR is still my favorite news network and, no, they aren't biased. Though, have you seen? Fox News is on the rampage for them and claiming they are even though they aren't all because they fired some crazy asshole who is a blatant Fox News puppet. They want to force the government to remove funding from NPR, perhaps the ONLY worthwhile news network out there for the US (again, for the US, this isn't counting BBC and others).

And you are defending Bill and Beck who ARE spreading fear and hate. Again, I've given you perfect examples of how they start the fear/hate/ignorance up and how it's lead to REAL violence. And these aren't like "a few weeks later" no these are like a day or two after they start it. It astounds me how people can be SO DAMN BLIND at how they spread hate and fear.

Again, Stewart pointed this out well: 

 - Death Panel Bullshit

 - more fear mongering, fair enough though, TYT are very anti-Fox News and could be argued to be "very left" (even though Cenk has what would normally be considered a Right mindset in any sane country/mindset, our country is too far right these days)

Still, they are just showing clips of what Beck said himself. Now, I will show that bit earlier and Beck's almost mocking of O'Reilly's ridiculous fear of Gay Marriage



So yes, I don't think Beck and O'Reilly are ABSOLUTELY horrible people, but I do think that, in general, they are trash and they are bought and paid for by their party.

Am I getting through to you at all? :\


----------



## Koi (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh wow, this thread is a pissing contest.


----------



## Mael (Nov 1, 2010)

Koi said:


> Oh wow, this thread is a pissing contest.



And here we were, loving everything Stewart and Colbert had to offer.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Nov 1, 2010)

What is this I don't even...


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 1, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Obama is a liar, just like the rest of the Politicians. He deliberately lied to me, a citizen, about women's rights and then completely f*** me over and screwed women up. He's a selfish, greedy liar.



what do you expect from politicians?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 1, 2010)

> what do you expect from politicians?


Someone who finally doesn't lie to me. T.T

I thought Obama was one of them....but now I see that "them" doesn't exist.

-------------------------​
Long stuffz.

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Okay, MNCA has 15 people (How many Muslims commit terrorists acts and how many people are in these terrorists groups?) in their group. National Liberation Front of Tripura has been "accused" of its crimes, it was the leader of the Church that was doing terrorist acts. 

Not only that, but its Tripuri nationalist militant -- that's an ideology that supports self-determination. Nayanbasi faction (NLFT/NB) has entered into peace and is *NO* longer terrorizing people. Also, it was just Nagmanlal Halam who supported and gave arms to the group, not the church, not the people of the church -- Nagmanlal Halam. Most of the people forcing the people into "Christianity" aren't Christian, they were/are Missionaries hired for the job by the leader of the group. So that leaves what? The leader of the group who claims to be "Christian". 

Sons of Freedom (Freedomites) aren't Christian, they are Dukhobors, a different sect of Christianity. They have rejected the official church, considered their religious organization as a homogeneous community, without division into laymen and clergy. They are Pacifism and is of the Doukhobor extremist group, not Christian. 

The Doukhobor is part of the Spiritual Christian sect, and among that, "Molokans, Dukhobors, Khlysts, Skoptsy, and Ikonobortsy". Spiritual Christianity is actually Sectarianism. You can see "Christian denominations" for more, if you want. Different groups. If they aren't Christian by full, if they follow some of the Bible, some of another religion, ignore the Ten Commandments or go against God or the Bible and claim God said otherwise -- They are NOT Christian. If you don't get that, its: Denominations _of_ Christianity, not they ARE Christian. They follow different rules, therefore separating us. Like the Sunni Muslim, Muslim and Shia Muslims are denominations of Islam. For more on "Religious Denominations" see .

_Different _groups of Christianity. _Different_ groups of Christianity. _Different_.

Doukhobor aren't Christian, they are a sect of it. They are a different religion in whole, kinda of like the branches of Abrahamic Religions -- Jewish, Christian and Islam. You can read more about them .

Heck, wanna know why the Doukhobor aren't Christian? They refused to follow Commandants, especially " _'Thou Shalt Not Kill' _". A Christian is a person who followed Christianity to its point, not pick and choose, change here and there, follow some of another religion and then call themselves "Christian".

If you consider the Doukhobor, for example, to be Christian, then you must believe that all the denomination/branches of Christianity are Christians despite them following different rules not associated with the Bible or the Word of God. Its like calling Muslims Christians and Christians Muslims. We follow different rules, that makes us _different_.

Here is a list of Denominations in Christianity in case you want to read it.





Now may I bring up the larger, more graphic, more extremist list of Islam terrorists? I'd really like to see how much bigger that list is.

EDIT:
Found the link. There is SO much Islamic Terrorism going on, Wikipedia can only give "Examples" and they break it up into different tactical attacks. I didn't see that associated with sub-branch offs of Christianity. 


(Plus: The Armenian Genocide? India's Holocaust? The lebanon Conflict of 1860? The part they played in the Holocaust?)

Here, while I get the link for you, is something posted by a member (Mega something >.<) here just of 2010.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Upon a look of religious-based violence among the 3 major monotheistic faiths thus far in July 2010, we see the following fatalities:

-Islam: 339 
Uganda Bombing: 69 dead
Lahore Bombings: 50 dead
Baghdad Bombings: 70 dead
Peshwar Bombings: 150 dead

-Judaism: 0 

-Christianity: 0 

And if we take this into thus far in 2010, we see:

-Islam: 
Afghanistan: 112
Algeria: 16
India: 192
Iraq: 421
Israel: 1
Nigeria: 
Pakistan: 341
Philippines: 10
Russia: 32
Somalia: 40
Uganda: 69
Yemen: 13

-Judaism: 1
West Bank: 

-Christianity: ~250
Democratic Republic of Congo: 
Nigeria: 




Much larger, much more frequent, more countries and what else....?





Sorry for the late post, but I got really tired and took a break.


----------



## Koi (Nov 2, 2010)

What people don't seem to undestand is that Obama isn't actually some all-powerful dude who can just make things happen whenever he wants and then call it a day so he can catch the Star Wars maraton on Spike.  What he wants and what the people whose votes _allow_ things to happen want are two very different things.  Sucks, because I think he himself has a few good ideas, but he's essentially cockblocked by his own congress.  All politicians make promises, based on _their_ vision, not on the lawmaking body's vision.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 2, 2010)

Koi said:


> What people don't seem to undestand is that Obama isn't actually some all-powerful dude who can just make things happen whenever he wants and then call it a day so he can catch the Staw Wars maraton on Spike.  What he wants and what the people whose votes _allow_ things to happen want are two very different things.  Sucks, because I think he himself has a few good ideas, but he's essentially cockblocked by his own congress.  All politicians make promises, based on _their_ vision, not on the lawmaking body's vision.



If he tried to do what he said he'd do, I wouldn't call him a liar. I call him a dirty liar because he promised certain things to help women. And what does he do instead? Sign a law that will make women pay more and for everything within Health Insurance. What did the bill speak of men about? Hmm...certainly didn't say they'd charge for ridiculous things such as Viagra while women have far more important issues to deal with than a man not being able to get horny.

He lied about making us come to an equal standpoint of some standard. What did he do instead? Separated us further than before with unfair _forced_ Health Care.

I don't care if people agree with the clear sexism, its still wrong and it further puts us down considering the statistic of us actually getting what little jobs this country has.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2010)

^The very first law Obama signed in office was an equal pay law.  Earlier this year, he signed a law protecting Native American women from rape.  In April of 2009, he publicly condemned Karzai and the Afghan government's treatment of women.  Hell, all he's been adding are women on the Supreme Court.  That Health Care law, it's leading to discussions of free birth control for women.  Honestly, if a minority discriminating against another minority so blantantly didn't seem suspicious enough his actions have shown he clearly isn't a sexist.

Politician's do lie, but if a President wants to make re-election they generally have to try to keep their promises.  Like Koi said, it's impossible for him to accomplish everything he said he would being blocked at every step.  And the people berating him for lack of trying (when he's been fighting so hard his hair's turned gray) aren't any better.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 2, 2010)

Mider T said:


> ^The very first law Obama signed in office was an equal pay law.  Earlier this year, he signed a law protecting Native American women from rape.  In April of 2009, he publicly condemned Karzai and the Afghan government's treatment of women.  Hell, all he's been adding are women on the Supreme Court.  That Health Care law, it's leading to discussions of free birth control for women.  Honestly, if a minority discriminating against another minority so blantantly didn't seem suspicious enough his actions have shown he clearly isn't a sexist.
> 
> Politician's do lie, but if a President wants to make re-election they generally have to try to keep their promises.  Like Koi said, it's impossible for him to accomplish everything he said he would being blocked at every step.  And the people berating him for lack of trying (when he's been fighting so hard his hair's turned gray) aren't any better.



I think your words fall on blind eyes, Mider.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 2, 2010)

Mider T said:


> ^The very first law Obama signed in office was an equal pay law.  Earlier this year, he signed a law protecting Native American women from rape.  In April of 2009, he publicly condemned Karzai and the Afghan government's treatment of women.  Hell, all he's been adding are women on the Supreme Court.  That Health Care law, it's leading to discussions of free birth control for women.  Honestly, if a minority discriminating against another minority so blantantly didn't seem suspicious enough his actions have shown he clearly isn't a sexist.
> 
> Politician's do lie, but if a President wants to make re-election they generally have to try to keep their promises.  Like Koi said, it's impossible for him to accomplish everything he said he would being blocked at every step.  And the people berating him for lack of trying (when he's been fighting so hard his hair's turned gray) aren't any better.


And what is the statistic of women actually get jobs? Far from equal, far from what the statistic is for men. Although yes, women's job statistic is increasing, its still behind.

How is a clear sexist forced Health Care equal or right, toward women? How is anything toward women in that Bill equal or right? How is being forced to pay more and for everything, equal when the men don't? Why is that we women will have to pay for more in the bill until 2014-15 comes into play in a failing country that has lost so many jobs? Why is that we can only become semi-equal to our Health Care Bill rights in the future and not when the Bill takes place?

How is any of that equal or right? Or better yet, how is not sexist? 

Oh, Seto, would you like to argue that what is in the bill isn't sexist? Oh wait... you can say its not, but the fact is, it is sexist. I'll listen to Mider T's post, but your posts aren't worth it usually. :/


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 2, 2010)

I have come to know better than to bother trying to convince you of the reality of any matter after you continuously insisted Obama was a Muslim despite the attempts of myself and others to prove that it is not true. For 20 pages...

I have come to know better after arguing with you over the whole debacle of Noah's Ark hoax and evolution...that was an especially prominent example.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 2, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I have known better than to bother trying to convince you of the reality of any matter after you continuously insisted Obama was a Muslim despite the attempts of myself and others to prove that it is not true. For 20 pages...



So for 20 pages you still didn't read what I said? 
I never said he was a Muslim, I said one has to "understand" why people are confused about the matter considering what he did and said. Although I've embarked on this particular subject a lot in a few different threads. To which are you referring to, Seto?



> I have come to know better after arguing with you over the whole debacle of Noah's Ark hoax and evolution...that was an especially prominent example.



Oh you mean like that debate I had with you a while back about the Crusades where you wrongly put information regarding Christians and that the Christians started the Crusades? Even though the Crusades were done as a "retaliation" to Muslim attacks, takeovers, slaughter and forced conversion? You mean idiocy like that?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> And what is the statistic of women actually get jobs? Far from equal, far from what the statistic is for men. Although yes, women's job statistic is increasing, its still behind.



The nature of the beast.  It's been behind since women entered the workforce hence the dedication by nearly every President to work on women's rights.  This is far from exclusively Obama's issue.  And it'll be far from solved when he leaves office.



> How is a clear sexist forced Health Care equal or right, toward women? How is anything toward women in that Bill equal or right? How is being forced to pay more and for everything, equal when the men don't? Why is that we women will have to pay for more in the bill until 2014-15 comes into play in a failing country that has lost so many jobs? Why is that we can only become semi-equal to our Health Care Bill rights in the future and not when the Bill takes place?



Where is it in the bill that clearly discriminates the funding to being moreso a burden on women than on men?  In this case how much a woman makes is the burden not how much is taken from her.
It's easy to be angry about the Health Care, but adding problems where they don't exist isn't helping:/



> How is any of that equal or right? Or better yet, how is not sexist?



I need sources for this one, because I don't see where my taxes nor the females in my family have increased yet to pay for the bill, much less see the differences between them.  I have a hard time seeing how they'll even collect the money in such a fashion.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 2, 2010)

Mider T said:


> The nature of the beast.  It's been behind since women entered the workforce hence the dedication by nearly every President to work on women's rights.  This is far from exclusively Obama's issue.  And it'll be far from solved when he leaves office.



Oh I'm not saying its exclusively Obama's issue. But how is making a bill that forces women to not only pay, but payer higher and for everything in Health Care going to help women in any shape or form?



Mider T said:


> Where is it in the bill that clearly discriminates the funding to being moreso a burden on women than on men?  In this case how much a woman makes is the burden not how much is taken from her.
> It's easy to be angry about the Health Care, but adding problems where they don't exist isn't helping:/



In the bill, women will have to pay more because of "health problems" that we get that men_ also_ get. We'll also have to pay more for certain things. I can understand paying for giving birth, but more than we already are? The payment for giving birth at a Hospital will increase from what it is today. The women don't get anything like "Viagra" for free. 

How is making one gender pay more for the same health care not sexist? 



Mider T said:


> I need sources for this one, because I don't see where my taxes nor the females in my family have increased yet to pay for the bill, much less see the differences between them.  I have a hard time seeing how they'll even collect the money in such a fashion.



Resource for what?  I'm not sure how it will be payed for. It simply will happen and was already signed. The bad parts in the bill though, will "disappear" by 2014-5 possible (from what I've read) if it has to, 2017. Obviously they know there is _something wrong_ with it to make it stop later on in the future.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2010)

I need to sources to actually address these points, I'm googling "health care costs on american men and women" but can't find any discrepencies.

The Spending for the bill has already started, the budget is already figured, it's the deficit that Obama's opponents are fighting him tooth and nail over.  Democrats say with the reform the deficit will lower itself because of how much waste was in the previous system, Republicans say (as expected) No.

Where did you hear the last part at?  The Bill will almost certainly be amended because nobody is satisfied with it.  Some say it hasn't gone far enough, others say it went too far.  The only thing I've heard about 2014 is that when it's supposed to start taking full effect


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 2, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I need to sources to actually address these points, I'm googling "health care costs on american men and women" but can't find any discrepencies.


Healthcare.gov use to have it . :amazed

Let me see if I can find it on CNN, or through Google.  with a few things about the Bill though until I find the Bill online >.<



Mider T said:


> The Spending for the bill has already started, the budget is already figured, it's the deficit that Obama's opponents are fighting him tooth and nail over.  Democrats say with the reform the deficit will lower itself because of how much waste was in the previous system, Republicans say (as expected) No.



The deficit won't occur until 2012. The cost $940 billion over ten years. 

No offense, but I don't trust anything the Demos or the Repubs say xD



Mider T said:


> Where did you hear the last part at?  The Bill will almost certainly be amended because nobody is satisfied with it.  Some say it hasn't gone far enough, others say it went too far.  The only thing I've heard about 2014 is that when it's supposed to start taking full effect



I first saw a reference of it in the Bill on CNN when they put it up -- not sure if they still have it there though -- and then again when I searched up for another thread two months ago. 

Yes, full effect then. Until then and maybe 2015/7 they said, women will have to pay more for Health Care. And if you don't pay for your forced Health Care, you are given a "you must pay" notice :/

(Penalty for those who don't carry coverage rises to 2.5% of taxable income or $695, whichever is greater.)


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't understand these things.

What I expect from my peers is for "feminists" to organize a topless march to "campaign for women's rights" and "protest women being treated like sex objects".

That'll show those pervy men to stop staring at women's breasts~!


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 2, 2010)

Well....anyway, back on topic. I'd like to ask about the crazy Muslim guy who threatened someone. Why was he at the Sanity Rally? How can you apply sanity from a sicko who threatened someone?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm not at all well versed in that stuff, but I read that on another forum and someone said that it was a lie, or rather, he didn't condone the acts he was accused of. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 2, 2010)

Shirker said:


> I'm not at all well versed in that stuff, but I read that on another forum and someone said that was a lie, or rather, he didn't condone the acts he was accused of. Can anyone confirm this?



There is audio of him threatening a man's life. 

Let me find it. It was on Fox tonight


----------



## LouDAgreat (Nov 2, 2010)

There's do many funny pictures of the rally on the Huffington post site. 


*Spoiler*: __ 













There's so many of them.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 2, 2010)

Was hoping I would find a pic of me out there since so many people took pics of my sign...


----------



## Vicious-chan (Nov 2, 2010)

what was your sign?


----------



## amazingfunksta (Nov 2, 2010)

LouDAgreat said:


> There's do many funny pictures of the rally on the Huffington post site.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




There were also some pretty funny people there. 

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_23Nt5XumaU[/Youtube]


And some people didn't get the purpose of the rally. 

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlMq1R-64Qc[/Youtube]


Wheeeeeee!!!! Glad to see that the Tea party treatment applies to all sides .


----------



## sadated_peon (Nov 2, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> The area where Beck held his rally was far more cramped and bigger and was completely filled. Jon held his in a smaller area and it was filled. That in no way, if you apply proper logic, means he had more people. Beck filled an entire park with people, Jon filled a tiny area.


lol wut?

The is completely false.



Terra Branford said:


> Beck gets far more views than Jon/Colbert. They (the two) only get about 600,000-900,000 views each. :/


lol wut?

The is completely false.



Terra Branford said:


> I'm not a fangirl. I'm just the neutral side and am not biased to neglect the bigger crowd Beck had. I don't even like Beck and I can admit it. I don't hate him, but I don't like him. He basically said fat people don't deserve to live.
> 
> Wait? Fox? Oppression against women and children? Have you've not seen the men of Fox freak out about the Islamic Oppression going on everywhere against women? No, no...they are not oppression at all. I'm just not biased enough to claim everyone and everything on Fox, is nothing more than just trash.


You have clear bias which is why you lie about the area or the rallies, and about Daily Show ratings. 

The complaints about "Islamic Oppression" have to do with it being "Islamic" oppression instead of their "christian" oppression. 

You can watch a fox news host complain about the theocracy in Iran and how Islam wants to spread over the world. 

Then start their next segment about mandating prayer in schools, installing the 10 commandments in the U.S. constitution then switch right over to endorsing all the great Evangelical work that ministries are doing to spreading christian all over the world, and how great they are bringing bibles and converting people in the middle east. 

Fox News is a big fucking double standard machine.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Nov 2, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> - Bill O'Reilly labeling ALL Muslims being responsible for 9/11.. ya...



Really? He never said the word "all" 

He never said "all Muslims", if he meant _ALL_ he would have said _ALL_, pay more attention, yeah?

Seriously blatantly lying is just sad.

Blaming Islam for what Muslims do, is no different than you blaming O'reilly for how someone reacted to him calling someone a baby killer, don't be a hypocrite.



sadated_peon said:


> You have clear bias which is why you lie about the area or the rallies, and about Daily Show ratings.
> 
> The complaints about "Islamic Oppression" have to do with it being "Islamic" oppression instead of their "christian" oppression.
> 
> You can watch a fox news host complain about the theocracy in Iran and how Islam wants to spread over the world.



There is obviously no way to prove who had more, but people will still just flat out lie about it, the pictures speak for themselves.

The Daily show and Colbert report get about one million views a night each.


----------



## sadated_peon (Nov 2, 2010)

Farfalla. said:


> There is obviously no way to prove who had more, but people will still just flat out lie about it, the pictures speak for themselves.


I agree, from the looks of them I would say that they are about even. (give or take 50 thousand)


Farfalla. said:


> The Daily show and Colbert report get about one million views a night each.


Daily Show generally gets 1.5 million views a night, during the last election that went up to 3.6 millions view at its height. 

It audience is also young around 40, this compared to fox which median age is above 65.


----------



## Seisokumaru (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't care what ideology you belong to, this was funny, and probably a good thing for the country.  Not a great thing, since very little will come of it, but a good thing nonetheless.

And John Stewart is fucking funny.  Glenn Beck wishes he was that funny (and if he was, I'd watch him too).


----------



## Vicious-chan (Nov 2, 2010)

Farfalla. said:


> Really? He never said the word "all"
> 
> He never said "all Muslims", if he meant _ALL_ he would have said _ALL_, pay more attention, yeah?
> 
> ...





you're just... wow. No. He said "Muslims attacked us on 9/11" no Muslims did not attack us. That's like saying a few people from china shoots someone in say England and the news going "Chinese attacked England" and that's wrong.... even without the "all" it's basically generalizing the group of people who are the subject doing it when it might be a small faction of the people. He never said Muslim Extremists, he had to be corrected. Even on his own show he never would add extremists. And Fox News has decided to attack the Muslim Community. Before that it was gays, before that it was the abortion doctors/pro-choice people, etc. They are an organization that's not "fair and balanced" they are an organization of "hate and intolerance"

And trying to compare what I said to what he said which lead to deaths? Wow... the logical fallacy is strong in you.


----------



## Koi (Nov 2, 2010)

Can I post some pictures I took? :3


----------



## Watchman (Nov 2, 2010)

Koi said:


> Can I post some pictures I took? :3



Yes please! Especially if these pictures include epic signs.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm so glad to see so many people in this thread really got the whole point of this rally. 

Good job guys. No really. Way to go!


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Nov 2, 2010)

Vicious-chan said:


> you're just... wow. No. He said "Muslims attacked us on 9/11" no Muslims did not attack us. That's like saying a few people from china shoots someone in say England and the news going "Chinese attacked England" and that's wrong.... even without the "all" it's basically generalizing the group of people who are the subject doing it when it might be a small faction of the people.



Wow..ugh...just...wow.

No, the correct comparison would be "Chinese _people_ attacked England" that's the equivalent to "Muslims attacked America".

To generalize Muslims _in general_ he would have had to say "*Islam attacked America*" see the connection?

Saying "Chinese people attacked America" is not the same as saying "China attacked America".



> He never said Muslim Extremists, he had to be corrected. Even on his own show he never would add extremists. And Fox News has decided to attack the Muslim Community. Before that it was gays, before that it was the abortion doctors/pro-choice people, etc. They are an organization that's not "fair and balanced" they are an organization of "hate and intolerance"



Pissing and moaning, that's all I see, we're talking about O'reilly not Fox News. To be precise we were talking about how what O'reilly says does not account for what his followers do. Same as what Muslims do does not account for all of Islam.

I watch Fox News, I support Gays, and abortion avidly



> And trying to compare what I said to what he said which lead to deaths? Wow... the logical fallacy is strong in you.



The sense, it is weak in you.



stab-o-tron5000 said:


> I'm so glad to see so many people in this thread really got the whole point of this rally.
> 
> Good job guys. No really. Way to go!



The attendees didn't even know what it was about. There really wasn't much to the whole comedy show anyway, aside from mocking people's views and opinion no matter how wrong they _are_, its still wrong.



sadated_peon said:


> I agree, from the looks of them I would say that they are about even. (give or take 50 thousand)
> 
> Daily Show generally gets 1.5 million views a night, during the last election that went up to 3.6 millions view at its height.
> 
> It audience is also young around 40, this compared to fox which median age is above 65.



I believe Glenn Beck gets over 3 million average any way. Could you share demographics, because I thought the Colbert Report and Stewart pulled people from 18-35.

And I am actually a consistent watcher of the Colbert Report.


----------



## sadated_peon (Nov 2, 2010)

Farfalla. said:


> I believe Glenn Beck gets over 3 million average any way. Could you share demographics, because I thought the Colbert Report and Stewart pulled people from 18-35.
> 
> And I am actually a consistent watcher of the Colbert Report.



No Glenn Beck get around 1.5 to 2 mil, 3 mil was at his height(heighest was just under 3.5)

daily show viewers. 


Though the daily show isn't really a good indicator becuase the shift is due in part to people watching the show on the internet. 
The younger generations are forgoing TV for internet.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 2, 2010)

sadated_peon said:


> lol wut?
> The is completely false.
> 
> lol wut?
> The is completely false.



Do you need to have your eyes checked out? 



sadated_peon said:


> You have clear bias which is why you lie about the area or the rallies, and about Daily Show ratings.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Awww, you make me sad by calling me a liar. I'm hurt. Biased? I don't like Beck, I'm just not an blind (obviously biased yourself) person like yourself and can't see how much bigger the park where Beck held his rally is, then Jon's.

I didn't lie about ratings. 

I couldn't have gotten them wrong, but I didn't lie. Someone needs to change their diaper, or take the stick out of their behind.


----------



## sadated_peon (Nov 2, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Do you need to have your eyes checked out?


No, they work fine. 




Terra Branford said:


> Awww, you make me sad by calling me a liar. I'm hurt. Biased? I don't like Beck, I'm just not an blind (obviously biased yourself) person like yourself and can't see how much bigger the park where Beck held his rally is, then Jon's.


It's not bigger, Glenn Beck rally had the reflecing pool in the center it was not that much bigger area. 



Terra Branford said:


> I didn't lie about ratings.
> 
> I couldn't have gotten them wrong, but I didn't lie. Someone needs to change their diaper, or take the stick out of their behind.


lol, your not lying, your just ignorant. 

Great defense you got there, fine, your not a liar you are just stupid.


----------



## Terra Branford (Nov 2, 2010)

sadated_peon said:


> No, they work fine.
> 
> It's not bigger, Glenn Beck rally had the reflecing pool in the center it was not that much bigger area.
> 
> ...



No, I did a google research and it said that was their view count. Someone corrected me. No Biggie on my end.  But obviously you are really insecure about it. 

You do realize the people were in the trees, among the trees, on buildings, behind them and stretching toward the bridge, right?

Ah well, I've argued this a lot last night. I'll end up repeating myself. If you want, you can go back and read what I've said.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 2, 2010)

Koi said:


> Can I post some pictures I took? :3


Yes please do, its better than the bullshit whining over head counts.


----------



## Koi (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## Munak (Nov 3, 2010)

He-Man hate is the greatest hate of all.


----------



## Watchman (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh man, Skeletor really let himself go.  

But I guess that's what happens once the Socialist Nanny-state gets its claws hooked into you.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Nov 3, 2010)

The question is.. how does a skeleton let himself go? >.>


----------



## Nodonn (Nov 3, 2010)

There's a skull joke in there somewhere.


----------

